# Construcción de un Generador De Funciones De Audio



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2008)

El generador de funciones quizá sea uno de los equipos de instrumentación más complejo, pero sin embargo, es vital poseerlo si quieren analizarse y verificarse las virtudes y defectos de la mayoría de los montajes más corrientes de la electrónica.

Gracias a los generadores puede comprobarse el ancho de banda de los amplificador de sonido y su distorsión armónica, analizan el funcionamiento de los contadores digitales, verifican los niveles de detección de comparadores, determinan la velocidad de respuesta ante perturbaciones en las fuentes de alimentación y en un elevado número de circuitos que son ampliamente utilizados en la actualidad.
Las características que debe cumplir el generador de funciones vienen impuestas por una serie de condicionantes, que limitan en gran medida las posibilidades, pero que es preciso enunciarlas para que se encuentren dentro de un ámbito más universal, pero no desarrollar funciones que a priori no tengan una aplicación muy definida.

*Características principales*
Debido a la gran cantidad de posibles utilizaciones de los generadores, éstos deben de ser lo más versátiles posibles, con varias formas de onda de salida, frecuencia y amplitud modulada.







Figura 1: Diagrama en bloques del IC propuesto

Además es necesario que tanto la amplitud como la frecuencia sean lo más estables posible, tanto a lo largo del tiempo como a las variaciones de temperatura.
Otra de las características importantes es que los niveles de salida sean lo suficientemente grandes como para poder atacar a circuitos con tecnología CMOS o TTL.
La onda cuadrada es muy interesante para el análisis de circuitos digitales, o para comprobar retardos de tiempos de subida y bajada.
Será igualmente necesario que con pequeñas variaciones sea posible variar su simetría, lo que implicaría tener pulsos de anchura variable.
La onda triangular puede, en determinados casos, ser un complemento interesante para conseguir ondas senoidales con redes alinéales, o comprobar el funcionamiento de comparadores de tensión al tener una señal que varia linealmente con el tiempo.
La máxima y mínima frecuencia hay que limitarla forzosamente a los niveles más habituales, ya que un rango excesivamente grande implicaría un coste inapropiado para las aplicaciones más frecuentes.
En general puede estimarse un rango muy adecuado desde 1Hz hasta 100KHz.
La linealidad de la onda triangular ha de ser lo suficientemente buena como para que a primera vista no sea perceptible.
Todo el conjunto deberá ser montado en una caja metálica que evitará las interferencias exteriores debido a su apantallamiento.

Una vez enumeradas las condiciones generales del generador de funciones a diseñar y montar, a continuación se muestran las características eléctricas específicas.

-- Forma de onda: Senoidal, Triangular y Cuadrada.
-- Distorsión de la Senoide: <1 % 
-- Desviación de la  frecuencia: < 100 PPM / ° C 
-- Linealidad onda triangular: <0,5% 
-- Frecuencia de trabajo: 1Hz a 100KHz
-- Amplitud de salida Variable hasta: + de 5V
-- Tren de impulsos: Sí (Con control externo)
-- Temperatura de trabajo: +10°C a +45°C 
-- Protección cortocircuitos de salida
-- Alimentación desde la red (220 V)
-- Caja metálica Sí,  apantallada






Figura 2. Tres montajes típicos del ICL8038 para ajustar la simetría de la señal,
a) Ra y Rb separadas.
b] Ra y Rb unidas mediante un potenciómetro de ajuste.
c) Terminales 4 y 5 unidos y conectados al positivo mediante el potenciómetro de ajuste R.







Figura 3 Circuito recomendado por ef fabricante para ajustar la distorsión.







Figura 4 La frecuencia de oscilación se puede controlar mediante una tensión exterior, aplicándola al Terminal 8.


EL Generador de Funciones Integrado ICL 8038 es un circuito integrado monolítico capaz de producir con gran precisión señales senoidales, triangulares y cuadradas, como así también pulsos de anchura variable con un mínimo de componentes externos la frecuencia de oscilación puede ser  seleccionada externamente desde 0,001 Hz hasta más de 300 KHz usando resistencias y condensadores adecuados con posibilidad de disponer de modulación de frecuencia y barrido de ésta con una tensión externa de control 
El ICL 8038 está fabricado con una avanzada tecnología monolítica, usando diodos de barrera Schottky y resistencias en película fina, siendo estable su salida en un ancho rango de temperatura de trabajo y variaciones de tensión de entrada.
En los casos que sea preciso es posible, con los adecuados componentes exteriores, conseguir estabilidades de temperatura superiores a  50 PPM / ºC (partes por millón por grado centígrado).
El diagrama de bloques del ICL 8038 muestra que éste dispone de dos fuentes de corriente independientes, dos comparadores, un multivibrador bi-estable que conmuta la fuente de corriente Nº 1 o Nº 2 dos amplificador de salida uno para señales cuadradas y otro para señales triangulares, y un convertidor de señal triangular a senoidal.
El modo de funcionamiento es el siguiente: un condensador externo es cargado y descargado por las dos fuentes de corriente.
La fuente de corriente Nº 2 es conectada o desconectada por el multivibrador bi-estable mientras que la fuente de corriente Nº 1 está funcionando continuamente.
Suponiendo que la fuente Nº 2 está desconectada mediante el multivibrador bi-estable el condensador es cargado con la corriente 1 procedente del generador de corriente Nº 1 subiendo la tensión del condensador linealmente con el tiempo.
Cuando la tensión alcanza un nivel determinado correspondiente a los 2/3 de la tensión de alimentación, el comparador Nº 1 dispara al multivibrador bi-estable que cambia de estado, liberando así el generador de corriente Nº 2.
Este generador de corriente tiene una capacidad normalmente del doble del Nº 1 es decir 2:1, por lo que el condensador es descargado con una corriente neta de 1 al estar en oposición, y con ello la tensión en bornes del condensador decrece linealmente con el tiempo.
Cuando la tensión alcance el valor de 1/3 de la de alimentación el comparador Nº 2 dispara el multivibrador poniéndole en su estado original, iniciándose así el ciclo de nuevo.

*Formas de onda*
Cuatro formas de onda son obtenidas con este generador en su circuito básico. Con las fuentes de corriente puestas a 1 y 2 respectivamente, los tiempos de carga y descarga del condensador serán iguales, creando una tensión triangular y a la salida del bi-estable una onda cuadrada.
Ambas señales son enviadas a sus respectivos amplificador de salida y están disponibles en los terminales 3 y 9 del circuito integrado.
Los niveles de los generadores de corriente pueden ser seleccionados dentro de un amplio rango mediante dos resistencias externas. Si éstos se ajustan a valores diferentes de 1 y 2 respectivamente, se obtiene un diente de sierra asimétrico en el Terminal 3 y pulsos rectangulares de anchura variable en el Terminal 9, dentro del margen de 1:99%.
La onda senoidal es creada al introducir la señal triangular a la entrada de una red "Ahneal" que es un conversor triangular-senoídal.
Esta red está formada por un conjunto de transistores, que trabajando por segmentos aproxima la señal triangular a la senoidal, funcionando con una gran precisión hasta una frecuencia de 100 KHz.
Como ya se ha comentado, la simetría de todas las formas de onda obtenibles pueden ajustarse por medio de dos resistencias externas (Ra y Rb).
Los mejores resultados se obtienen con resistencias separadas.
Ra controla la porción de subida de la onda triangular y senoidal, y el estado 1 de la onda cuadrada.
La carga del condensador es igual al producto de la tensión de conmutación del comparador y el valor de capacidad del condensador y se expresa en Culombios.
El tiempo para llegar a esa tensión depende de la intensidad de carga y del nivel máximo al que está situado el comparador Nº 1 que es 1/3 de la tensión de alimentación luego:

T1 = C * V / I =>  (C * 1/3V * Ra ) / 1/5V => (5 * Ra * C) /  3

La razón de esta expresión es que cuando se conecta el Terminal 7 al 8 se ha unido un divisor de tensión formado por dos resistencias R1 = 10KOhms y R2 = 40KOhms según puede comprobarse en el esquema interno del ICL 8038, lo que proporciona una intensidad de carga de:

I = (10 * Vc ) / (50 * Ra) => Vc / Ra *5

en el caso de la subida y en caso de la bajada será:

t2 = (C x Ve) / I => (C * 1/3V) / ((2/5 * V/Rb) – 1/5 + V/Ra) =>

t2=  5/3 * (Ra* Rb * C) / (2Ra  - Rb)

Si la simetría va a ajustarse dentro de un pequeño margen, no es necesaria la conexión de dos resistencias Ra y Rb a los terminales 4 y 5 respectivamente y pueden conectarse Ra y Rb en serie a través de un potenciómetro de ajuste.
Si el ajuste de simetría no es necesario pueden cortocircuitarse los terminales 4 y 5 y unirse a través de un potenciómetro R al positivo de alimentación, pero con esta solución puede causarse una gran variación en la simetría, frecuencia, etc.

Para el caso más frecuente de dos resistencias Ra y Rb separadas, la frecuencia está dada por:

f =  1 /( t1 +t2) => 1 / (5/3 * Ra * C)*(1 + (Rb / 2 * Ra - Rb))

Para Ra <> Rb

Si Ra = Rb = R la expresión se transformadorrma en:

f = 0,3 / R * C

En el supuesto de unir los terminales 4 y 5 y conectarlo a positivo por medio de un potenciómetro R, la expresión se transformadorrma en:

f = 0,15 / R * C

Ni la frecuencia ni los tiempos dependen de la tensión de alimentación, ya que las tensiones de conmutación de los comparadores son reguladas en el interior del circuito integrado, pues de hecho las corrientes y la tensión de detección son funciones lineales de la alimentación y por lo tanto sus efectos son contrarrestados.
Para minimizar la distorsión de la onda senoidal puede colocarse una resistencia de 82 k entre el Terminal 12 y el negativo de la alimentación, o mejor un potenciómetro de 100 k, consiguiéndose niveles de distorsión menores al 1%. 
Si se precisaran valores inferiores de distorsión, cercanos al 0,5 %, deben  conectarse unos potenciómetros de 100 k en serie con una resistencia entre la alimentación y los puntos centrales de los potenciómetros a los terminales 1 y 12 respectivamente.
Para seleccionar los valores de Ra, Rb y C deben tenerse unos criterios generales para que el funcionamiento del conjunto sea óptimo, ya que hay un amplio rango de combinaciones que pueden trabajar sin problemas, solamente existe la limitación de las corrientes de carga que determinan el punto de trabajo adecuado.
De hecho no es deseable una corriente inferior a 1 uA, porque las corrientes de fugas de los transistores contribuyen a significativos errores en altas temperaturas.
Con corrientes mayores de 5 mA las ganancias de los transistores y los voltajes de saturación contribuyen a no obtener resultados fiables.
Los mejores resultados se logran con corrientes de carga comprendidas entre 10 uA y 1 mA.
Si los terminales 7 y 8 están cortocircuitados puede calcularse fácilmente la intensidad de carga, como se comprobó anteriormente para el caso de Ra:

I = ((R1 * V) / (R1+R2)) * 1 / Ra  => V / 5 Ra 

Válido cuando los terminales 7 y 8 están en cortocircuito







Figura 5. Esquema eléctrico completo del generador de funciones, incluyendo la fuente de alimentación.






Figura 6. Dibujo del circuito impreso del generador.

El circuito integrado ICL 8038 puede funcionar con una sola fuente de alimentación de 10 a 30 V, u otra dual de ±5 V hasta ±15 V.
Con una única fuente de alimentación los niveles medios de salida de la onda triangular y senoidal son exactamente la mitad de la tensión aplicada, mientras que la onda cuadrada tiene una amplitud que corresponde a la de alimentación.
Una tensión de alimentación doble posee la ventaja de que las señales están referenciadas respecto a masa, lo que puede ser importante en determinados casos.
La onda cuadrada tiene su salida por el Terminal 9 y consiste en un colector abierto, por lo que es preciso colocar una resistencia a positivo de la propia alimentación del generador u otra cualquiera de tal manera que puedan obtenerse niveles TTL conectándola a +5V mientras que el generador requiere una alimentación mucho mas alta.


*Modulación de frecuencia y barrido*
La frecuencia del generador de funciones es una función directa de la tensión continua del Terminal 8 respecto a positivo. Variando esta tensión puede conseguirse la frecuencia modulada que se precise.
Para pequeñas variaciones del orden del 10% la señal a modular puede ser aplicada directamente al Terminal 8, con un condensador de desacoplo para evitar el paso de corriente continua.
Para grandes desviaciones de la frecuencia de barrido la señal a modular es aplicada entre el positivo de la alimentación y el Terminal 8, con una tensión que puede variar entre positivo y 1/3 de la tensión aplicada menos 2 V.

*Amplificador operacional BIFET TL082*
El circuito TL082 es un doble amplificador operacional en capsula DIL de ocho patillas que combinan dos tecnologías a la vez: la bipolar y la FET este componente ha sido diseñado para aplicaciones generales, y combina la baja distorsión de los transistores bipolares con la muy alta impedancia de entrada de los FET, por lo que no carga en absoluto a los conjuntos electrónicos que se conectan a su entrada.
Cada uno de los amplificador operacionales incorporan transistores FET apareados de alta tensión, con lo que se consiguen elevados parámetros de velocidad de subida alrededor de 13 V/uS.
Las características importantes son las siguientes:
— Bajo consumo.
— Amplio margen de tensión de modo común y diferencial
— Bajas tensiones y corrientes de polarización de entrada.
— Protección de cortocircuitos a la salida.
— Muy alta impedancia de entrada.
— Compensación interna de frecuencia.
— Alta velocidad de subida. Las características de funcionamiento son.
—Tensión de alimentación: ± 18 V max.
—Tensión diferencial: ±30 Vmax.
—Duración del cortocircuito de salida: Ilimitado
—Tensión de offset entrada: < 5 mV
—Corriente de offset entrada: < 3 nA
—Amplificador de tensión diferencial: >15 V/mV
—Rechazo en modo común: > 8dB
—Intensidad de consumo (individual): 2,8 mA max.


*Cálculo de los circuitos*
Para realizar en la práctica este diseño se ha confeccionado un esquema que reúne todas las condiciones previstas.
En primer lugar se ha utilizado una fuente de alimentación doble, para alimentar al circuito generador ICL 8038 y al amplificador posterior.
El ajuste de frecuencia se obtiene mediante el potenciómetro P1 y la selección de la escala adecuada mediante el conmutador L1.
El ajuste de simetría se efectúa con P2 y el de distorsión de la onda senoidal con P3 y P4.
El tren de impulsos se consigue mediante una entrada de control que actúa sobre un transistor FET que descarga el correspondiente condensador de oscilación.
Usando una puerta AND de diodos, conectada a la salida de onda cuadrada se consigue que la conmutación se realice siempre en el mismo punto.
Esta técnica solamente tiene un inconveniente que es que el principio del siguiente ciclo tendrá una duración mayor que el ciclo normal, pero es un método sencillo y en líneas generales funciona satisfactoriamente.
Como amplificador se utiliza un circuito integrado TL082 formado por dos operacionales.
Al primero le llegan una de las tres señales que previamente han sido seleccionadas por medio del conmutador L2.
Las diferentes entradas tienen las ganancias adecuadas para conseguir los 5 V de salida previstos.
A su salida hay un tercer conmutador (L3) que selecciona cada parte de un atenuador para conseguir 5V, 500mV o 50mV a la salida.
Un potenciómetro P5 regula linealmente la amplitud disponible a la salida y otro potenciómetro P6 ajuste el nivel de continua.
El otro operacional se emplea como amplificador de salida de relación 1:1 con una resistencia de 47Ohms para protegerlo de posibles cortocircuitos.

Vamos a definir en primer lugar la alimentación; para tener un buen funcionamiento simétrico conviene tener una fuente de alimentación de ±15 V que se consiguen a través de un transformador reductor de 220 / 15-0-15 V para aislar la red del circuito.
Al tener el secundario con toma central, pue¬de rectificarse y filtrarse obteniendo una tensión simétrica.
Para estabilizar la tensión se utilizan los reguladores integrados 7815 en la parte positiva y 7915 en la rama negativa que proporciona los +-15V necesarios.
Los condensadores de 100nF se emplean para evitar oscilaciones parásitas y los diodos 1N4001 se colocan en paralelo con la salida para evitar transitorios durante la conexión y desconexión.
Respecto al circuito integrado ICL 8038 uno de los condicionantes era que la tensión en la patilla 8 debía de estar comprendida en¬tre +V y +2 V/3 + 2 V lo que implica, dada la alimentación de ±15 V, que ésta puede variar de 30V a 22V.
Por otro lado la corriente de carga para un buen funcionamiento ha de estar entre 10uA y 1mA, luego la resistencia de la patilla 5 y +V debe de ser: 
(30V – 22V) / 1 mA = 8 KOhms
Si damos un coeficiente de seguridad obtenemos: 8 * 0,9 = 7,3 KOhms 
Para la frecuencia máxima el condensador a colocar en el Terminal 10 será:

t1 = (C x V) / l pero 2 x t1 es 1 / 100.000 Hz- 10uS => t1 = 5uS.

V es la tensión del comparador, que según los datos del fabricante era 1/3 de la tensión de alimentación y en este caso 30 / 3 = 10 V







Figura 7. Circuito impreso de la fuente de alimentación.


C = (t1 * I) / V => (5u * 1mA ) / 10 V => (5,10-6x 1.10-3) / 10 = 510pF.

Este valor es igual a 510pF, que para el condensador de oscilación en la escala de máxima frecuencia tiene un valor normalizado de 470pF, representado en el esquema con C1.
Para cumplir los 10uA mínimos para la frecuencia más baja de escala, que es de 10KHz con un tiempo ti = 50uS obtenemos:

T1 = (C * V * 7,3KOhms) / Vos(min)

De donde se desprende que el voltaje ser 7,7 V

Esto significa que en el punto de mínima frecuencia no puede estar el potenciómetro de ajuste a +15V sino que ha de tener una resistencia en serie.
Además al ser la tensión de barrido de frecuencia máxima de 8V hay un relación de 30V / 7,3V que se cumple aproximadamente con un potenciómetro de 10k en serie con una resistencia de 33k.
Si colocamos una resistencia en serie de 1K en parte de +15 V para cumplir la tensión mínima de 0,73V en principio será suficiente, porque aunque no consigamos esa tensión (0.68 V) aseguramos que la frecuencia mínima se produsca estando el potenciometro en el fin de su recorrido.
En el esquema las resistencias de 1k. 27k y el potenciómetro de 10k están representados por R1, R2 y P1.
El condensador de 100nF desde la patilla 8 a 15 V es para filtrar el posible ruido y que no aparezca en la señal generada.
La resistencia calculada anteriormente de 7,3 k corresponde a la resistencia de la patilla 5 y a la mitad del potenciómetro de ajuste de simetría (P2). Si consideramos este potenciómetro de 1k la resistencia sería:

R3 = 7,3 – 0,5 = 6.8kOhms

Donde se ha considerado la mitad del potenciómetro.
En este caso al querer conseguir señales simétricas, los valores de la resistencia de la patilla 5 (R3) y la de la 4 (R4), deben ser iguales y de 6.8k.
Para conseguir los diferentes rangos de frecuencia se han utilizado cinco pasos con relación 10:1 mediante el conmutador L1.
Como la frecuencia y el valor del condensador tienen una relación lineal, si la frecuencia disminuye 10 veces, la capacidad de este aumenta en la misma proporción.
Los valores de la frecuencia y capacidad por paso son los siguientes.
Estos condensadores afectan muy directamente a los resultados obtenidos en cuanto a estabilidad de frecuencia y pureza de la señal.
Sería conveniente que fueran de calidad, con un buen dieléctrico y mínima inductancia interna así como fugas.
Aunque para aplicaciones no profesionales es válido utilizar condensadores de poliéster o cerámicos normales de tolerancia del 10%.
Otro elemento a tener en cuenta es el condensador de 4,7uF el cual no es conveniente que sea electrolítico de aluminio, sino en el peor de los casos de tantalio o mejor todavía de poliéster aunque su tamaño sea muy grande.
Esto es debido a las altas fugas de este tipo de condensador, sobre todo a ciertas temperaturas, además de tener unas precisiones de capacidad muy malas, del orden del 50%. 
A los terminales 12 y 1 se conectan unos potenciómetros de 100 k (P3 y P4) que son los recomendados por el fabricante para ajustar la distorsión de la señal senoidal, uno para cada semiciclo.
Hay otra resistencia (R5), que parte del Terminal 5 hasta  -15V de un valor que puede oscilar entre 3,3MOhms hasta 10MOhms según las características específicas del circuito integrado utilizado, cuya misión consiste en minimizar las variaciones de la simetría con la frecuencia.
El valor concreto sólo puede determinarse durante el proceso de ajuste, dando como valor normal 4,7MOhms
La tensión disponible a la salida del circuito integrado según datos del fabricante es de 15V para onda cuadrada; 6,6 V para onda senoidal y 10 V onda triangular, todas PaP.
Para cumplir la necesidad de conseguir como mínimo 5V, que es el nivel de TTL es preciso adaptar las ganancias del amplificador.
En el caso de la senoidal hay disponible 6,6 VPP y queremos obtener 5V RMS luego:

6,6 / 2 = 3,3 V PaP
3,3: 1,41 = 2,34 V RMS la ga¬nancia será: 5:2,34 - 2,13.

La ganancia del amplificador está determinada por la relación entre R15 y R9, luego si consideramos un valor para R15 de 47KOhms el valor de R9 será:

R9 = R15 / 2,13 = 47KOhms / 2,13 = 22KOhms.

En el caso de la onda triangular la relación entre el valor de pico y el eficaz no es 1,41, pero para un cálculo aproximado podemos emplearlo y operar de la misma forma que la anterior.

10 / (2 x 1,41) = 3,54 sabiendo que R15 =47 KOhms
5 : 3 : 54 = 1,41 :
R8 = R15 / 1,41 = 47KOhms / 1,41 =33KOhms

La onda cuadrada tiene una amplitud de +15 V que se reduce a 5 V por medio del divisor de tensión de R14 y R10 que tienen la proporción de 2:1 lo que implica una caída de tensión de 10 y 5 V.
La amplificación es en este caso de 1:1 porque las resistencias R15 y R10 son iguales.
Las resistencias R12 y R13 de 100KOhms, en unión de R14 del mismo valor posicionan la entrada del amplificador a masa para balancear la entrada.
Los condensadores C8 y C11 de 10pF sirven para integrar el ruido de alta frecuencia que esté presente en la señal generada.
A la salida del primer amplificador está el atenuador que se conecta a masa con tres resistencias.
El valor de éstas no tiene mucha importancia, aquí lo que importa es la relación entre ellas.
Se ha adoptado una resistencia total de 20kOhms que no carga al amplificador para el caso de 5V salida, 2k (1,8 + 200Ohms) para 500 mV y 200Ohms en la escala de 50Ohms
Como se ve guardan la relación 1:10:100.

*Conmutador L3*
El conmutador L3 selecciona el sector del atenuador adecuado y ataca a un potenciómetro de ajuste lineal de la amplitud de salida, que tiene el mismo valor 47kOhms, que la R20.
Esta resistencia está conectada a un divisor de tensión a través de un potenciómetro P6 que ajuste el “Offset” o nivel de continua de la señal.
La tensión de “Offset” puede ajustarse en +-5V debido a que el divisor está formado por R21, R22, y el potenciómetro P6 del mismo valor, 10k, por lo que su caída de tensión será de 10V cada uno.
El operacional de salida necesita una ganancia de uno en tensión ya que tenemos el nivel adecuado del otro paso, por lo que se le utiliza como ganancia en potencia y sumador de la señal procedente de P5 y de la tensión de offset procedente de P6.
Al ser las resistencias R20 y R19 iguales y de valor 47KOhms, la resistencia R23 debe ser también de 47KOhms para tener de ganancia de tensión 1.
La resistencia se coloca para tener una impedancia de salida de 50Ohms y protección contra cortocircuitos.
El tren de impulsos se consigue al cortocircuitar el condensador de oscilación mediante un transistor FET, el cual asegura una elevada impedancia y no afecta al funcionamiento del circuito cuando esta característica no se utiliza.
Con una tensión simétrica de alimentación el condensador externo puede cortocircuitarse a masa, de manera que la onda triangular y senoidal empiecen a cero en el momento de cruce.
Conmutando aleatoriamente se tendría un 50% de posibilidades de hacerlo en la parte positiva o negativa. Por ello usamos una puerta AND que se conecta al Terminal 9.
Cuando se alimente la entrada de control con -15 V no pasará nada, porque la puerta estará polarizada muy negativamente. Por el contrario si la entrada tiene un potencial +15 V la puerta tendrá 0 V. siempre y cuando la salida del Terminal 9 también tenga +15 V, lo cual sirve de sincronismo.
Al ser la tensión de 0 V la puerta del FET conducirá, cortocircuitando el condensador y parando la oscilación.

*Ajuste del equipo y puesta a punto*
Una vez montado completamente el generador de funciones, y verificado cuidadosamente que todas las operaciones anteriores se han efectuado correctamente, es el momento de realizar el ajuste para que cumpla las especificaciones descritas al principio.
En primer lugar se colocarán todos los potenciómetros en su punto medio, el conmutador selector de frecuencia L1 en la posición de máxima frecuencia (10 KHz-100 KHz), el conmutador L2 en la posición de onda cuadrada y el L3, correspondiente al atenuador, en la posición de máxima salida (5 V).


*Conexión a la red*
Se conectará el equipo a la red, 220 V. comprobando que en los momentos iniciales no se detecta nada anormal. Seguidamente se comprobará con un osciloscopio o voltímetro de corriente continua que las tensiones estabilizadas positivas (+15V) y negativas (-15V) son correctas.
El osciloscopio se conectará a la salida con un cable coaxial y su correspondiente conector BNC verificando que hay una señal de onda cuadrada.
Esta señal lo más probable es que no sea simétrica, por lo que se ajustará el potenciómetro P2 de 1k hasta conseguir que el semiciclo positivo sea igual que el negativo. Una vez realizada esta operación se moverá el potenciómetro de ajuste de frecuencia P1 de 10 k hasta su tope, en ambos sentidos, comprobando que la simetría permanece básicamente constante, si no fuese así será preciso reemplazar la resistencia R5 de 4,7MOhms por otra, comprendida en un margen de 3,3 a 15MOhms hasta conseguir minimizar la variación de la simetría de la señal con la frecuencia en todo el recorrido del potenciómetro de ajuste de frecuencia.
Posteriormente se colocará el conmutador L2 en la posición de onda senoidal, observando en el osciloscopio esta señal más o menos distorsionada.
Este ajuste puede realizarse por dos métodos.

*Primer método de ajuste*
Para efectuar el primero es necesario disponer de otro generador de funciones y un osciloscopio de doble canal. El generador de funciones se conectará al canal 2 del osciloscopio con una señal senoidal que nos servirá de patrón, y en el canal 1 estará presente la onda generada por nuestro equipo.
Manipulando los atenuadores posición vertical y horizontal del osciloscopio. Trataremos de hacer coincidir ambas señales lo más posible, variando los potenciómetros de ajuste de distorsión P3 y P4 hasta que sólo se observe una sola onda en la pantalla del osciloscopio.

*Segundo método de ajuste*
El otro método consiste en dibujar en un papel transparente un conjunto de puntos que unidos representan una senoidal.
La magnitud de estos puntos puede obtenerse fácilmente dando diferentes valores a la función y = A sen (x). Por ejemplo podemos seleccionar los valores 0, 45, 90, 180, 225, 270. 315 y 360 grados.
Con la ayuda de una calculadora podemos obtener los valores de los senos de estos ángulos, que naturalmente oscilan entre los valores -1 a +1.
Por ello lo multiplicaremos por un valor de una constante A que puede ser por ejemplo 5 que representaría el vaor de pico máximo.
El dibujo en la pantalla del osciloscopio variará entre cinco divisiones y menos cinco, en sentido vertical, adoptando como cero, la línea central. La escala horizontal es lineal con los grados de ángulo y puede tomarse por ejemplo una división por cada 45 grados.
Vamos a representar en una tabla los valores definidos anteriormente.
Una vez confeccionado el dibujo se pegará con cinta adhesiva en la pantalla del osciloscopio, con mucho cuidado, de tal manera que la línea que representa el eje horizontal coincida con la línea central de la pantalla.
Posteriormente se manipularán convenientemente los mandos del osciloscopio hasta hacer coincidir básicamente la señal con el dibujo de puntos, accionando los potenciómetros de ajuste de distorsión hasta que las diferencias entre el dibujo y la señal sean mínimas
Posteriormente, accionando el conmutador de AC y DC del osciloscopio puede detectarse el nivel de continua de la señal, por lo que se variará el potenciómetro de ajuste de offset P6 de 10k, hasta que se logre que éste sea cero.
Esto ocurrirá cuando se accione el conmutador de AC y DC del osciloscopio y no se observe ningún movimiento en sentido vertical de la señal.
Se moverá el conmutador L3 en las tres posiciones verificando en el osciloscopio que los niveles corresponden aproximadamente a 5V, 0,500mV y 0.050mV eficaces, lo que representa niveles de pico a multiplicar por la constante 1,41.
Además mediante el potenciómetro P5, de 47k, la salida debe de variar su amplitud desde su valor máximo correspondiente a la escala hasta cero.
Se comprobará que colocando el conmutador L2 en la posición correspondientes la señal triangular obtenemos esta onda a la salida, con buena linealidad y simetría en todo e! margen de frecuencia y posiciones del atenuador.
Para verificar los valores máximos y mínimos de las frecuencias de oscilación en cada escala, puede, con toda facilidad, conectarse un frecuencímetro a la salida, si es que disponemos de este instrumento, o verificar el tiempo de la señal con la escala horizontal del osciloscopio, ya que sabemos que la frecuencia es igual a la inversa del tiempo del ciclo (f = 1 / T).
Si tomamos el tiempo en segundos la unidad de frecuencia será el Hz. si fuesen milisegundos (ms) la frecuencia correspondiente será KHz.
Finalmente vamos a comprobar el funcionamiento del tren de impulsos.
Como se explicó anteriormente, este efecto se logra al descargar el condensador a través del transistor FET manteniéndolo así hasta que eliminemos la señal de control.
En condiciones normales la entrada está polarizada a -15 V por la resistencia R25. lo que impide que el transistor T1 conduzca, por lo que el efecto es como si esta parte del circuito no estuviera presente.
Por el contrario si se aplica una tensión de +15 V y la salida del Terminal 9 es también positiva, la puerta tendrá un potencial cero, por lo que conducirá cortocircuitando el condensador.
Si se cuenta con la ayuda de un contador exterior puede sincronizarse la salida para obtener trenes de impulsos con un número de ciclos determinados por este contador, lo cual lo hace especialmente interesante para aplicaciones de disparo por número de impulsos u otros usos similares.
La comprobación del funcionamiento se efectúa fácilmente conectando la entrada de control a +15V interrumpiéndose la oscilación.
Si disponemos de un generador que proporcione la suficiente tensión de salida pueden obtenerse trenes de impulsos cuya duración esté determinada por la frecuencia del generador que se aplica a la entrada de control, naturalmente ésta debe de ser menor que la propia de oscilación del equipo construido.

*Averías y métodos de reparación*
El diseño del generador es bastante seguro y si se sigue su montaje con suficiente atención no debe de encontrarse con problemas de funcionamiento. Si aún así sucediera, es necesario saber que los circuitos integrados son fácilmente destruidos si la conexión no es correcta, por lo que para repararlo es necesario aislar los bloques para verificar su funcionamiento individual.
En primer lugar se verificará que las alimentaciones son correctas, si no es así se comprobará el montaje de los Cl 7815 y 7915 y su circuitería anexa, sustituyendo los componentes que sean defectuosos o estén mal montados.
Habrá de tener un especial cuidado con los diodos de salida D7, D8, condensadores electrolíticos y sobre todo con LA POSICIÓN CORRECTA DE LOS REGULADORES cuyos terminales de salida no coinciden.
Si las alimentaciones tienen la tensión correcta, se colocará en las patillas 9. 2 y 3 del IC 8038 el osciloscopio. para verificar si hay señal, si no es así se comprobará la parte del circuito de oscilación y demás conexiones adyacentes, hasta detectar el componente mal montado, sobre todo los condensadores de oscilación o el circuito asociado a T1 que es posible que impida la oscilación al estar conduciendo este transistor.
Si todo es correcto, hasta el conmutador L2 el problema estará en el amplificador de salida o en los conmutadores atenuadores y sus conexiones. Se buscará el compo¬nente defectuoso o mal montado comprobando en el Terminál 1 del TL082 si hay señal o no. Normalmente, si hay señal, estará en la parte final del amplificador.

*Cuidados en funcionamiento*
Generalmente no deben presentarse problemas con el generador durante las operaciones de funcionamiento, ya que incluso está protegido contra cortocircuitos.
Solamente es preciso conocer que las cargas inductivas como relees, motores, etc. producen picos negativos que pueden provocar la destrucción del amplificador de salida. Por ejemplo en el caso de conectar relees, es conveniente colocar un transistor previo y un diodo en oposición para cortocircuitar los picos inducidos.
Cuando se trabaje con baterías u otros elementos que pudieran hacer que una componente continua se introdujera en el generador, es imprescindible el uso de un condensador de paso de suficiente capacidad en serie con la salida, para bloquear la corriente continua.  


*Lista de componentes
Resistencias*
R1-1 k.
R2, R8-33 k.
R3, R4-6.8 k.
R5, R6, R21. R22. R26.
R27-10 k. R7. R13, R14-100 k. R9-22 k.
R10. R15, R19, R20.
R23. R24-47 k. R11. R25-15 k. R12-12 k. R16-18 ka R17-1.8 kO. R18-200 ka
*Potenciómetros*
P1-10 k (panel).
P2-1 k (panel).
P5-47 k (panel).
P3. P4-100 k (circuito impreso).
P6-10 k (circuito impreso).
*Condensadores* (cerámicos o poliéster)
C1: 470pF
C2: 4.7nF
C3: 47nF
C4: 470nF
C6: 100nF
C7: 100nF
C8: 10nF
C9: 100nF
C10: 100nF
C11: 10pF
C14: 100nF
C15: 100nF
*Condensadores electrolíticos*
C6: 4,7uF 35V
CI2: 470uF 35V
C13: 470uF 35V
C16: 10uF 25V
C17: 10uF 25V
C18: 100uF 40V.
*Diodos*
D1, D2, D3, D4, D7, D8: 1N4001.
D5, D6: 1N914.
T1: 2N4392 o equivalente.
*Integrados:*
IC1: ICL8038
IC2: TL082
IC3: L7815AC
IC4: L7915AC.
*Varios*
L1: Conmutador 1 circuito 5 posiciones para circuito impreso.
L2: Conmutador 1 circuito 3 posiciones para circuito impreso.
L3: Conmutador 1 circuito 3 posiciones para circuito impreso.
TR1: Transformador 220 V/15+ 15 V 200mA.



Este texto fue trascripto de una revista Elector, así que si encuentran faltas de ortografía y errores en las formulas, sepan disculpar, o sea “No Jodan”


----------



## Gabf (Jun 18, 2008)

ese IC se encuentra en argentina? 

tienen idea del precio aproximado? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/home_1.php



> XR8038	  GENERADOR DE FORMA DE ONDA	$16.914



U$ 5.00


----------



## Gabf (Jun 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias
esta muy bueno el circuito y la explicacion.pero de casualidad: 
El impreso no lo tenes no? 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2008)

Yo habia posteado algo similar, obviamente sin toda la explicacion, en un foro en el que necesitaban un pulso senoidal. etc.

me parece muy buen aporte, y espero que todo aquel que desee armar o tenga problemas con circuitos como este, o con formar ondas senoidales, cuadradas y triangulares, visite primero este post en vez de abrir nuevos post.

siempre muy buenos aportes fogonazo.

post data: los circuitos estan posteados en la primer pagina, arriba.

saludos.


----------



## Gabf (Jun 19, 2008)

Pero no esta el impreso , o sea esta el impreso pero no el qeu me sirve para hacer el proceso de la plancha  

muchas gracias


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2008)

Elektor trae todos los impresos de cada ejemplar, juntos en la hoja central y en papel vegetal, listos para hacer la serigrafía. Tal vez ya fue usada, o se desprendió el ganchito y se perdió.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 17, 2008)

esta muy bueno.... seria de mucha ayuda si alguien lo realizo q comente como andubo... y si tiene el PCB mejor...


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

No se porque el amigo Li-ion me direcciono para acá..! Ese IC no es una opcion para mi.. no lo consigo ni remotamente en mis sueños..! Escribi en ese post porque trataban el tema con IC's mas accesibles..!


----------



## leoboedo (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.fortunecity.com/rainbow/lego/7/generador/oscilad.htm

ahi hay unos pcb pero nose si sserviran a alguien yo supongo que si  ya que era los que se usaban antiguamente enel colegio pio ix

hoy en dia hacen otras cosas en ese colegio pero ya no tiene mucho que ver


----------



## Gabf (Sep 16, 2008)

En (Argentina) capital (de buenos aires) tampoco se consigue. ElectronicaLiniers dice tenerlo en la pagina, pero cuando llamas te aclaran que no es asi. 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2008)

Se supone que lo tiene y vale U$ 50 ¿?¿?¿?¿?

http://www.dicomse.com.ar/

Aqui también se supone que lo tienen pero vale U$ 3,1

http://www.elkonet.com/


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2008)

Otro generador de funciones: LM566 (dil-8) (ver Hoja de datos)
Se puede encontrar (buscando con Ctrl+F) en el catálogo de GM Electrónica (Bs. As. - Argentina).
Precio: ?

En vista que es tan difícil conseguir integrados específicos, yo les propongo este circuito, que es simple y puede construirse con pocos componentes estándar. 

Saludos


----------



## LokoMX (Nov 25, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar, muy interesante tanto el LM566, que por cierto no sé de su costo y ahorita es muy tarde-temprano? para preguntar(12.23am) pero esperaré unas horas para hacerlo...

el generador con 3 operacionales se ve muuuuy interesante, se hablaría de un solo CI un LM324, pero lo malo es que  tenemos que calcular las resistencias y los capacitores, pero veré que se puede hacer...


saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

El XR2206 anda muy bien como generador de funciones (es un caño). Yo tengo uno que armé hace varios años con él y es el que uso normalmente para probar los cachivaches de audio que armo y anda OK. Peeeroooo.....
a) El circuito del datasheet no es bueno, en particular el ajuste de frecuencia con un pote tal como viene diseñado es un desastre, por que tiene el 90% del rango concentrado en los ultimos 50º de giro del pote => es un bardo ajustar la frecuencia.
b) Con lo de arriba, la variación de la amplitud es bastante mejor, pero deja que desear.
c) La distorsion no se puede bajar del 0.5%, que es medio mucho y asumiendo que tengan con que medirla, lo cual ya es difícil (yo lo ajusté a ojo...arghhh, ni idea cuanto tiene), así que no se les ocurra usarlo para medir distorsión de un amplificador o pre, por que para eso NO SIRVE (mejor usar el de tres operacionales que pusieron por ahí, pero ya les paso un link a una versión modificada que pinta muy buena, pero yo no la he armado).
d) No es muy bueno en alta fcia, aún cuando llega a 1 o 1.5 MHz, pero la forma de las ondas empiezan como a dar asco...así que no lo pasen de 100 o 200KHz.

En resumen, se puede usar muy bien como generador de funciones de propósitos generales, pero hay que meterle un poco de mano para perfeccionarlo y que sea comodo y fácil de usar.

En cuanto al link que les dije antes, es este: http://sound.westhost.com/project86.htm
Yo no lo he armado, pero en el foro de ese sitio hay algunos que sí y parece que anda muy bien, pero hay que toquetearle una resistencia para minimizar la distorsión.

Saludos!


----------



## german_3055 (Ene 26, 2009)

hola, queria saber si con este integrado puedo generar un diente de sierra, y amplificarlo para mover una bovina de deflexion.
gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2009)

german_3055 dijo:
			
		

> hola, queria saber si con este integrado puedo generar un diente de sierra, y amplificarlo para mover una bovina de deflexion.
> gracias....


Mira esto, hay 2 esquemas de generadores de rampa
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2009)

Estos tipos de generadores de señal de audio senoidal están llegando a su fin de vida, debido a que los equipos actuales requieren precisiones que estos sistemas son incapaces de entregar.

Por ejemplo el circuito descripto al principio del post ajustado con todo lujo de detalles como mucho podrá llegar a un 2,5% de distorsión, si el mismo circuito hubiera sido "ajustado" en alguna empresa con instrumental mas sofisticado con suerte (Mucha) llegara a 1,5% de distorsión.

El siguiente nivel de calidad sería un puente de "Wien" que armado y ajustado con extrema precisión podrá llegar a 0,05%, por ejemplo mi viejo e inseparable HP recientemente controlado llego por uno de esos extraños acontecimiento de la electrónica a un impensable 0,0047% de distorsión, hablamos de un equipo de 25 años y que en su momento costo lo que un automóvil mediano.

Un equipo actual de medición integral de primera linea ronda los 50.000 U$.

Si uno mira las especificaciones de un equipo de audio de buen nivel podrá observar niveles de distorsión de 0,001 o incluso bastante inferior, significa esto que nuestros viejos sistemas de medición ya no son "confiables" para los nuevos estándares de fidelidad.

Esto llevo a los expertos a comenzar a apartarse de la tradicional señal senoidal como patrón de medida, ya que la generación de esta en estos niveles de exactitud es extremadamente complicado, sino imposible.

Se supone que este al salir un nuevo estándar de medición para equipos de audio que dará por finalizada la hegemonía de la señal senoidal, se esta probando con una señal digital con una forma bastante compleja pero fácil de generar y con mas que suficiente precisión.

Algo de información sobre el estándar actual de mediciones para equipos de audio
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

Para el amigo Ezavalla. si el ajuste on el pote te parece que tiene el 90% en los ultimos 50º...

NO será pq es un pote logaritmico? prob cambiando por uno lineal.

en este tipo de aparatos siempre se usa lineal, pues tiene una respuesta lineal en cuanto a variacion y movimiento y es mucho mas facil para el humano hacer el ajuste.

la distorcion si puede ser alta y sobretodo si no usaste fuente regulada estabilizada. eso agrega mucho ruido.

otro caso es el de las soldaduras. los componentes deben ubicarse junto a la plaqueta, lo mas pegados posibles y la soldadura debe ser rapida, limpia y precisa.

saludos.


----------



## german_3055 (Ene 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> german_3055 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya estoy armando con el 8038 y ya seleccione solo la de diente de sierra, pero ahora mi pregunta es... como amplificarla para que vaya desde -V hasta +V, en todo el recorrido del tubo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Para el amigo Ezavalla. si el ajuste on el pote te parece que tiene el 90% en los ultimos 50º...
> 
> NO será pq es un pote logaritmico? prob cambiando por uno lineal.
> 
> en este tipo de aparatos siempre se usa lineal, pues tiene una respuesta lineal en cuanto a variacion y movimiento y es mucho mas facil para el humano hacer el ajuste.



Nop...es lineal, tal como recomienda en la hoja de datos. El problema no es el potenciómetro, sino la ecuación que rige la curva de variación resistencia-frecuencia...y la resistencia está dividiendo, así que es parecida a una hipérbola equilátera y el resultado de esta curva es precisamente ese.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> la distorcion si puede ser alta y sobretodo si no usaste fuente regulada estabilizada. eso agrega mucho ruido.
> 
> otro caso es el de las soldaduras. los componentes deben ubicarse junto a la plaqueta, lo mas pegados posibles y la soldadura debe ser rapida, limpia y precisa.



Sep...la plaqueta está alimentada con +/-6 volts regulados y estabilizados y tiene todos los componentes bien cerca y con soldaduras bien hechas (eeeppaaa! hace como 30 años que me dedico a la electrónica, incluyendo mi título universitario, así que si se soldar   ).

El problema no es el diseño de la plaqueta ni el potenciómetro, sino las limitaciones propias del C.I. La variación de fcia puedce hacerse lineal y ya lo tengo probado y anda O.K., pero en la datasheet solo hay cuatro líneas y una ecuación al respecto. Lo de la distrosión no puedo hacer nada, pero tampoco me importa mucho por que no tengo un analizador de distorsión...

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 24, 2009)

Aunque probablemente a estas alturas todos lo tengáis yá, 
aquí podeis bajar el datasheet del ICL8038:

http://www.intersil.com/data/FN/FN2864.pdf


----------



## rash (May 25, 2009)

Hola, en este enlace subí un generador de funciones basado en el XR2206 de la revista elektor, viene con PCB,...es un circuito muy completo que corrige algunas deficiencias del integrado, como bien apuntaba antes el compañero Ezavalla..


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/200340/

saludos..


----------



## XandroX (Ago 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos.
Hace un tiempito hice un generador de funciones como el que posteo Fogonazo al principio del post, es mas, me base en la misma reviste de la cual el extrajo la información.
El generador a grandes rasgos funciona de mil maravillas, pero estoy teniendo una problema con la señal senoidal y triangular, me aparece una pequeña oscilacion de alta frecuencia, y no se porque sucede esto. Queria saber si alguno de uds armo el circuito propuesto, o utilizo el XR8038. Que resultados les dio?
Si alguien vio alguna vez estas inperfecciones en las formas de onda y sabe como podria arreglarlas, agradeceria su comentario
Saludos

P.D: adjunto una imagen de las formas de ondas vistas en el osciloscopio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2009)

XandroX dijo:
			
		

> Hace un tiempito hice un generador de funciones como el que posteo Fogonazo al principio del post, es mas, me base en la misma reviste de la cual el extrajo la información.
> El generador a grandes rasgos funciona de mil maravillas, pero estoy teniendo una problema con la señal senoidal y triangular, me aparece una pequeña oscilacion de alta frecuencia, y no se porque sucede esto. Queria saber si alguno de uds armo el circuito propuesto, o utilizo el XR8038. Que resultados les dio?
> Si alguien vio alguna vez estas inperfecciones en las formas de onda y sabe como podria arreglarlas, agradeceria su comentario
> P.D: adjunto una imagen de las formas de ondas vistas en el osciloscopio



Ese es un problema típico del XR2206 (y parece que del ICL8038 también), y se produce cuando está activa la salida rectangular y la senoidal (o triangular) en forma simultánea. No es nignuna oscilación de alta frecuencia, sino es un pulso generado por la conmutación de la onda cuadrada que se acopla si el PCB no está muy bien diseñado, pero aúnque lo esté, se acopla internamente. La única solcuión que encontré es desconectar la carga de la salida rectangular (que es un transistor en colector abierto) de forma tal que no circule corriente de carga por ese transistor. Cuando la vayas a usar, tienes que conectar nuevamente la carga y ya funciona...pero en estas condiciones no se te ocurra usar las otras salidas, por que vas a tener el problema que mencionas. Una revista Elektor de hace muchos años publicó un esquema donde hace un desacople con un FET y ajuste de longitud de las pistas de la plaqueta...pero era un verdadero lío.

Saludos!


----------



## XandroX (Ago 8, 2009)

hola, agradesco tu respuesta, pero yo no tengo conectada las demas salidas, solo utilizo una a la ves, porque a la salida, conecto una llave slectora, que selecciona la forma de onda deseada, por lo tando las demas no estas siendo usadas. Ahora, si me dices que es un defecto interno del integrado, puede ser. Yo tengo la teoria de que es una oscilacion de alta frecuencia, que se produce al sintetizar la senoidal a partir de la triangular, lo que genera ese pulso del que hablamos, al cambiar de pendiente, o sea, de la subida de la senoide, a la bajada, y ese cambio abrupto de pendiente es lo que genera ese pulso, pero no encontre nada relacionado a eso, voy a seguir esperando algunos comentarios mas, espero que los haya, gracias igual a ti

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

El problema no radica en tener o no habilitada la salida. EL problema está en tener conectada o no la resistencia de carga del colector abierto de la salida rectangular. Esa resistencia solo debe conectarse cuando usas esa salida, por que en caso contrario te aparece el problema que estas reportando.

Saludos!


----------



## XandroX (Ago 8, 2009)

Aaaah, ya te entendi, voy a probar lo que me estas diciedno, a ver que pasa, el lunes te cuento, porque ahora no tengo osciloscopio, porque uso el de la facultad jeje
Te mantengo al tanto

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

nunca desarme un generador de funciones comercial de esos integrados semi digitalizados...pero....

mi pregunta es la siguiente: si no utilizan el XR2206, qué otro tipo de integrados utilizan?

pues tienen muchisimos rangos, para cada forma de onda, bajisimo ruido, baja distorción....no entiendo porque no se puede constaruir uno casero con una calidad similar.

sé que los integrados tienen sus limitaciones pero el XR2206 me costo $35 = U$s 9,20, y es bastante caro como para que tenga tantas deficiencias.

para amplificar la señal supongo que utilizando operacionales en configuracion de ganancia 10 o similar, se podrían obtener valores de tension apropiados...

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> sé que los integrados tienen sus limitaciones pero el XR2206 me costo $35 = U$s 9,20, y es bastante caro como para que tenga tantas deficiencias.



Ooopppsssss! tengo guardados como tres de esos!

Mirá, el XR2206 es un excelente chip para un generador de funciones de propósitos generales (no para mediciones de audio) y si bien no es barato, un generador bien armado con ese chip te puede salir $200. Si te fijás el precio de uno comercial, vas a ver que es mayor que 200 *dólares*, así que no te quejes y andá pensando cuanto te has ahorrado   

Esa "falla" que tiene es bastante lógica y ya les he dicho como hacer que desaparezca...al costo de poner un switch doble en lugar de simple...$0.50 de diferencia...

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

nah, eso ya lo sé, obvio que uno comprado es muchisimo mas caro que casero..sino ni me molesto...perooooo...

sigo pensando en lo de la calidad...yo pienso....y si agregamos amplificador operacional, luego algunos filtros pasivos, luego otro pre más y ahi a la salida...

no mejoraria la calidad de las señales? ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> sigo pensando en lo de la calidad...yo pienso....y si agregamos amplificador operacional, luego algunos filtros pasivos, luego otro pre más y ahi a la salida...no mejoraria la calidad de las señales? ?



Nop.
Mientras mas etapas tengas que atravesar la señal, mayor es la probabilidad de que la onda se distorsione mas, no de que se arregle. Para que la señal sea de buena calidad...hay que generarla con buena calidad.
Para sacar la onda al exterior, lo que se hace es usar un amplificador operacional con un seguidor de emisor complementario a la salida para que sea capaz de manejar cargas de 600 ohms que es el standard. Con eso debería bastar, pero si querés le podes dar ganancia adicional al A.O. para poder controlar la amplitud de salida. No hace falta poner mas, lo que hace falta es diseñarlo bien para que no deforme la onda. Y ese es el potro problema: por que te preocupas tanto de la distorsión si no podés medirla? a menos que tengas un distorsímetro que te permita ajustar el oscilador, vas a estar imaginando la distorsion real a la salida.

Saludos!


----------



## XandroX (Ago 13, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ese es un problema típico del XR2206 (y parece que del ICL8038 también), y se produce cuando está activa la salida rectangular y la senoidal (o triangular) en forma simultánea. No es nignuna oscilación de alta frecuencia, sino es un pulso generado por la conmutación de la onda cuadrada que se acopla si el PCB no está muy bien diseñado, pero aúnque lo esté, se acopla internamente. La única solcuión que encontré es desconectar la carga de la salida rectangular (que es un transistor en colector abierto) de forma tal que no circule corriente de carga por ese transistor. Cuando la vayas a usar, tienes que conectar nuevamente la carga y ya funciona...pero en estas condiciones no se te ocurra usar las otras salidas, por que vas a tener el problema que mencionas. Una revista Elektor de hace muchos años publicó un esquema donde hace un desacople con un FET y ajuste de longitud de las pistas de la plaqueta...pero era un verdadero lío.
> 
> Saludos!



Problema Resuelto!
Amigo Ezavalla, lo que me dijiste, de dejar al aire el pin de la salida cuadrada mientras uso las demas, funciono de mil maravillas! Gracias por el dato.
Ahora aprovecho para hacerte una consulta, si por ahi no tienes un esquema o algo, para poder solucionarlo, sin tener que estar conectando y desconectado esa resistencia. Como resolviste vos ese problema?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2009)

XandroX dijo:
			
		

> Ahora aprovecho para hacerte una consulta, si por ahi no tienes un esquema o algo, para poder solucionarlo, sin tener que estar conectando y desconectado esa resistencia. Como resolviste vos ese problema?



Me alegro que te funcione bien!
La verdad es que no me acuerdo bien que montaje hice para solucionarlo, pero fué con un switch DPDT de tres posiciones que seleccionaba la forma de onda. Para verlo, debería desarmar el generador...y es un poco de lío...

Saludos!


----------



## XandroX (Ago 14, 2009)

Esta bien, no lo desarmes, pense que hiciste algun "arreglo electronico" jaja
Yo tambien pense en solucionarlo solo con una llave selectora.
Ya veo como hago y despues te comento
Saludos


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 2, 2009)

Estuve leyendo atentamente todos los post de este articulo que Fogonazo inicio. Muy buen aporte por cierto. 
Hace ya varios meses que vengo buscando algun circuito para un generador de AF sencillo. Me cruze con uno similar que usa un IC8038 y un TL074 pero que no tiene la "entrada de control" que se observa en este circuito. Dibuje la plaqueta y coloque algunos componentes en el que mencione, pero ahora que veo este y de saber que realmente funciona me tienta mas a probarlo.

Agradeceria si alguien me puede dar algun dato del significado de esta entrada si es que este post sigue todavia activo.

Si alguien estuviera interesado,  el IC8038 de Harris se consigue en www.futurlec.com (website australiano)

Muchas gracias desde ya, Saludos a todos

Aldo


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 5, 2009)

Buscando algo de información encontre una application note de Harris que explica el significado de la "entrada de control" 
Para los que esten interesados les dejo el link para que lo vean

http://www.mit.edu/~6.331/icl8038información.pdf

Saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2009)

Y acá aparezco yo pidiendo críticas a mi diseño.

Hablando allá lejos y hace tiempo con EZavalla me tiró la idea de un "nullor" con un FET para controlar la frecuencia de un XR2206.
Así quedó la cosa en pausa (como todo lo que tenía empezado hasta mitad de año, cosas del laburo) hasta que finalmente me puse a jugar con el proyecto del generador. Un poco de simulador me confirmó lo que había calculado y el nullor según Multisim me entrega de 0 a 2,44mA. Eso a la pata de control de frecuencia (7 u 8) y de ahí se controlará (ver Fig. 10, página 8 y  Principles of Operation, página 11 del datasheet).

Aclaro que no probé el nullor en el protoboard, pero tengo confianza en su funcionamiento.

Dejo el esquemático y el PCB que diseñé para las críticas del caso (hace falta que alguien más lo mire, porque yo ya no lo puedo analizar mucho más) y sobre todo alguna alternativa a lo encerrado en dos círculos en el jpg.
Esos son los dos únicos puntos complicados que quedaron en el PCB, dos cuellos entre las patas del 2206.
Dejé también lugar para poner 4 condensadores e ir conectándolos en paralelo para variar los rangos de frecuencia y no implementé la salida de cuadrada (pin 11). Eso lo veré más adelante.

De nuevo, espero críticas antes de meter la plaqueta al cloruro.

Saludos, feliz navidad y gracias por adelantado.

PS: El PCB mide alrededor de 9,5X4 cm, la idea era que fuera chiquito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

La PCB esta Remonona, es tan linda que aunque NO funcione igual me gusta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Y acá aparezco yo pidiendo críticas a mi diseño.
> 
> Hablando allá lejos y hace tiempo con EZavalla me tiró la idea de un "nullor" con un FET para controlar la frecuencia de un XR2206.
> Así quedó la cosa en pausa (como todo lo que tenía empezado hasta mitad de año, cosas del laburo) hasta que finalmente me puse a jugar con el proyecto del generador. Un poco de simulador me confirmó lo que había calculado y el nullor según Multisim me entrega de 0 a 2,44mA. Eso a la pata de control de frecuencia (7 u 8) y de ahí se controlará (ver Fig. 10, página 8 y  Principles of Operation, página 11 del datasheet).
> ...



Hola Cacho!
A que no sabés que estaba por hacer? Me estaba por poner a revisar un PCB que encontré diseñado allá en los 90's para hacer el oscilador de variación de frecuencia lineal con el XR2206...y apareciste vos con esto!

Antes que metás el pertinax al percloruro te informo:

1) Asegurate de tener un medio para ajustar la frecuencia mínima y máxima que va a controlar el barrido del potenciómetro.
2) Si el rango que vas a barrer es muy amplio (con la fuente de corriente así como está podés barrer unas cuantas décadas) preveé un pote multivueltas o uno de esos que parecen multivueltas pero solo tienen una reducción.
3) Se me ocurre que no es muy buena idea controlar la amplitud de salida usando el terminal destinado a tal efecto, ya que según mi experiencia, es un verdadero bardo ajustar valores de amplitud de unos pocos mV. Yo que vos pondría una R fija ahí (la senoide varía su amplitud a razón de 60 mV/kohm) así que elegite un valor razonable de salida fija, por ejemplo 1 Vrms o 1 Vp-p y dejale el control de la amplitud a un pote logarítmico, tipo control de volumen, antes de excitar una etapa de mas "potencia".
4) Dicen que la salida de seno/triangulo se banca una impedancia de 600 ohms, pero yo pondría un A.O. rápido y cargable a la salida (tipo NE5534) o haría algo mas violento con un A.O. y un par BD139/BD140, para estar seguro de que me va a servir para lo que se me antoje.

En cuanto al PCB, está muy bueno! Aparentemente el track entre las patas 5 y 6 no es problema. El que está entre las patas 13 y 12 parece mas complicado, pero si cambiás el control de amplitud de salida como te dije, podés zafar de él sin problemas.

Yo no puedo subir el PCB mío porque:
a) No lo tengo (lo que tengo el pertinax ya comido).
b) SI lo tuviera, no podría leerlo, ya que está hecho con el TangoPCB.
c) Debo tener impreso el layout de los tracks, así que si lo encuentro, lo escaneo y te lo paso.
4) Tiene como 5 trimpots de 10 vueltas, y no se para que le puse tantos 

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Dic 22, 2009)

Señores

Adjunto algo que encontre hace un tiempo en la pagina de descargas de Eagle (CadSoftUsa) que utiliza la idea del "Nullor" con los mismos componentes de base.

Saludos.           JuanKa.-

P.D.: No entiendo nada de aleman por eso no comprendo el Copyright incluido en el Zip, si es incorrecto lo que realizo, por favor me lo comentan.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

Primero, gracias por los comentarios halagadores del PCB.

Ahora:


ezavalla dijo:


> 1) Asegurate de tener un medio para ajustar la frecuencia mínima y máxima que va a controlar el barrido del potenciómetro.
> 2) Si el rango que vas a barrer es muy amplio (con la fuente de corriente así como está podés barrer unas cuantas décadas) preveé un pote multivueltas o uno de esos que parecen multivueltas pero solo tienen una reducción.


El tema del rango lo consideré con los cuatro capacitores. Poniéndolos en paralelo voy disminuyendo el rango. Había pensado en usar 10, 22, 100 y 330 o 470 nF.
Así voy desde 0 a 1,3kHz en el más bajo hasta 0-78 kHz, pasando por 0-23k6.

Si le moviera el límite inferior lograría más precisión al mantener más cortos los rangos, pero... ¿Para qué? (no es una pregunta retórica)



ezavalla dijo:


> 3) ...no es muy buena idea controlar la amplitud...usando el terminal destinado a tal efecto, ya que según mi experiencia, es un verdadero bardo ajustar valores de amplitud de unos pocos mV...


Muy buen dato. No lo sabía.
A modificar el asuntillo. Estoy pensando matar dos pájaros de un tiro con un NE5532 entonces. Le mando la salida fija a 1V (por decir algo) a una de las entradas inversoras y lo uso con un control de ganancia de 0 a un poquito (4 o 5), con el pote en la realimentación.
La salida de ese la mando al otro operacional inversor (seguidor este) y a la salida 1. Ahora tengo dos ondas a 180 grados y de igual amplitud, con un AO duro, rápido, de bajo ruido y distorsión y con buena corriente de salida.
¿Opiniones?

Y el circuito de Juanca se ve bastante bien. Está hecho a dos caras, pero es interesante, y con un control para la frecuencia mínima, y hasta un TDA1514 en la salida (segunda versión), para darle potencia según vi. Estará pensado para probar parlantes.
Gracias por el aporte.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> El tema del rango lo consideré con los cuatro capacitores. Poniéndolos en paralelo voy disminuyendo el rango. Había pensado en usar 10, 22, 100 y 330 o 470 nF.
> Así voy desde 0 a 1,3kHz en el más bajo hasta 0-78 kHz, pasando por 0-23k6.
> Si le moviera el límite inferior lograría más precisión al mantener más cortos los rangos, pero... ¿*Para qué*? (no es una pregunta retórica)



El que los rangos te queden mas cortos es anecdótico. Lo verdaderamente importante de la variación lineal es que puedas barrer con precisión todo el rango del audio (40 o 50 Hz a 20 o 22 kHz) en un solo giro del porte o en dos giros ligeramente solpados.
Esto es terriblemente útil cuando tenés que analizar la respuesta de un filtro (y te lo digo por experiencia ). Si hacés que los dos rangos varíen desde cero, no vas apoder terminar con uno que vas a tener que empezar de nuevo con el otro pero con el dial (uhhhh...que palabra vieja) mucho mas comprimido.

PD1: Medio te fuiste de mambo con los 78 kHz para audio, a menos que quieras medir también otra cosa. 
PD2: Comencé el rango de audio en los 40 o 50 Hz, por qu eno hay mucho grabado por debajo de eso, y es medio como peligroso sacudirle 20Hz a plena potencia a un parlante, pero si no le temés a eso....dale nomás desde 20 Hz.



Cacho dijo:


> Muy buen dato. No lo sabía.
> A modificar el asuntillo. Estoy pensando matar dos pájaros de un tiro con un NE5532 entonces. Le mando la salida fija a 1V (por decir algo) a una de las entradas inversoras y lo uso con un control de ganancia de 0 a un poquito (4 o 5), con el pote en la realimentación.
> La salida de ese la mando al otro operacional inversor (seguidor este) y a la salida 1. Ahora tengo dos ondas a 180 grados y de igual amplitud, con un AO duro, rápido, de bajo ruido y distorsión y con buena corriente de salida.
> ¿Opiniones?



La salida en contrafase puede ser útil para probar un bridge en decadencia (sin su propio inversor), pero no le veo mucho más uso. Yo usaría una configuración no inversora cargando la salida del 5534/32 con un pote log. a masa...mas convencional, vió?
Pero usted es dueño de hacer lo que le plazca , solo es que yo no soy muy amigo de andar variando las resistencias de realimentación, así que le pondría un pote *lineal* igual que la no-inversora y la propia R de entrada me serviría para ajustar la respuesta logarítmica del pote lineal.



Cacho dijo:


> Y el circuito de Juanca se ve bastante bien. Está hecho a dos caras, pero es interesante, y con un control para la frecuencia mínima, y hasta un TDA1514 en la salida (segunda versión), para darle potencia según vi. Estará pensado para probar parlantes.
> Gracias por el aporte.



Hummmm....no lo ví  No uso el Eagle.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> El que los rangos te queden mas cortos es anecdótico. Lo verdaderamente importante de la variación lineal es que puedas barrer con precisión todo el rango del audio (40 o 50 Hz a 20 o 22 kHz) en un solo giro del porte o en dos giros ligeramente solpados.


Es que puedo hacerlo. Con unos interruptores voy poniendo condensadores en paralelo.
Con uno de 10nf solo llego hasta los setenta y pico de kHz, útil solo para algún chequeo de límite de frecuencias y esas cosas (en mi caso).
Uno de 22nf me da hasta unos 35kHz, pasadito de audio, pero puede ser.
En paralelo me dan 32nF y eso son 23k6. Se me ocurre que es un buen valor.
Los otros dos me sirven para probar en bajos/medios.

Fuera de eso, puedo hacer cualquier otra combinación (siempre en paralelo) y lograr la chanchada que quiera (o que salga).


ezavalla dijo:


> ...pero si no le temés a eso....dale nomás desde 20 Hz.


¿Miedo yo? ¿Lo decís porque estoy arriba de la mesa después de ver una cucaracha?
No te dejes engañar, es sólo algo circunstancial 
En serio, no pienso darle rosca al palo en frecuencias tan bajas. Me cuidaré.


ezavalla dijo:


> Yo usaría una configuración no inversora cargando la salida del 5534/32 con un pote log. a masa...mas convencional, vió?


 Sí... Puede ser.
Es que de usar un operacional (8 patas), ¿por qué no usar uno doble y añadirle las funciones que pudiera?
Lo que planteás suena lógico, pero me daría cosita dejar un operacional sin nada. Voy a tener que usar un 5534...


ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmm....no lo ví. No uso el Eagle.


Acá están en PDF

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 1, 2010)

Bueno, después de jugar un rato con esto y pensando en lo que EZavalla decía dí con esta solución.
El PCB está dividido en dos partes. Podría hacerlo en una, pero por comodidad fui por uno partido que no tiene ningún angostamiento ni niguna pista complicada. A ver ahora qué opiniones se gana el circuito 

Todas las críticas son bienvenidas.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2010)

Lo que creo entender del circuito:

Con el pote Frec modificas el rango de frecuencias seteado por los capacitores CF1, 2, 3 y 4 (estos se seleccionan con una llave rotativa de 4 posiciones?) 
El pote Amp aumenta o disminuye la ganancia del NE5532.
La separacion entre la placa generadora y amplificadora es para obtener una señal mas limpia.

Seria espectacular poder realizar una seriegrafia en el frente de la caja, en la cual se tengan multiplicadores genericos con los cuales se podria deducir facilmente la frecuencia que se esta generando utilizando.

Como no cuento con un osciloscopio no puedo realizar este proyecto y tener la certeza de tener la frecuencia X necesaria para probar algun proyecto de audio. 

Voy a hacer un CD de audio con distintos tonos generados por NCH Tone y guardados en FLAC


----------



## Cacho (Ene 1, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> Con el pote Frec modificas el rango de frecuencias seteado por los capacitores CF1, 2, 3 y 4 (estos se seleccionan con una llave rotativa de 4 posiciones?)


Con "Frec" cambiás la corriente del nullor y eso, en combinación con los capacitores (van con botones y se van sumando en paralelo) hace variar la frecuencia.



DanielU dijo:


> El pote Amp aumenta o disminuye la ganancia del NE5532.


Mnop. "Amp" va desde la salida del 5532 a tierra. La ganancia del operacional es fija y es de 2.
Pensé también en usar un pote lineal con la resistencia correspondiente en paralelo para hacerlo log. Es un detalle que veré luego, nada complicado.



DanielU dijo:


> La separacion entre la placa generadora y amplificadora es para obtener una señal mas limpia.


Otra vez, mnop. Están separadas porque me quedó más cómodo. Podría ponerlo todo en una sola, pero daría más laburo y sería un PCB más complicado de hacer.



DanielU dijo:


> ...realizar una seriegrafia en el frente de la caja, en la cual se tengan multiplicadores genericos...


Es que sólo tenés que hacer las cuentas. La frecuencia en Hz es 320*I(mA)/C(uf), donde I es la corriente que sale desde la pata 7 u 8 (es la que toma el nullor) y C es la capacidad que tenés entre los capacitores habilitados.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Ene 1, 2010)

Gracias cacho por la explicacion. Entonces me gustaria hacer el pcb que propones.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2010)

Si lo querés armar y ser el conejillo de indias, adelante, pero no te lo recomiendo porque está un poco crudo todavía. No he armado nada de esto, está sólo en el papel (bueno, pantalla en realidad)
En este momento espero críticas de quienes hayan usado el 2206 antes (o de cualquiera que quiera escribir) para ver por dónde puede aparecer una falla en el circuito. Una vez terminado eso, lo armaré y posteo el PCB definitivo.

No creo que lo termine antes de fines de febrero (voy a andar viajando hasta esas fechas), pero algo voy a lograr...
En fin, si querés el PCB así como está, avisá que lo subo. Pero tené en cuenta que vas a ser el Beta Tester.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola muchachos y feliz año nuevo.!

Consulto, esto sería algo así como un *generador de barrido de audio ?*

Osea, la idea es variar de 20 a 20000 hz con una sola vuelta de potenciómetro?

O es un *Generador de frecuencias de audio *que seria un generador de funciones (generalmente de 10 a 100000 hz con ondas triangular, cuadrada y senoidal) modificado para trabajar solo en audio?.

bueno, estoy siguiendo el proyecto y por ahi hago al version gama 

saludos y suerte

Juan José


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos y feliz año nuevo.


Igualmente JJ. 



Juan Jose dijo:


> Consulto, esto sería algo así como un *generador de barrido de audio ?*
> Osea, la idea es variar de 20 a 20000 hz con una sola vuelta de potenciómetro?
> O es un *Generador de frecuencias de audio *que seria un generador de funciones (generalmente de 10 a 100000 hz con ondas triangular, cuadrada y senoidal) modificado para trabajar solo en audio?.


Más o menos, sí.
Si te fijás un poco más arriba, la frecuencia se fija entre la corriente que toma el nullor y los condensadores CFx. Mi idea es ponerlos con unos interruptores individuales para ir acoplándolos en paralelo y modificar el rango. Según mis cuentas mentirosas, con 33nf y la corriente del nullor ya barro todo el rango de audio y un poquito más. En mi caso van a ser uno de 10nf y uno de 22nf en paralelo.
Bajate el datasheet del XR2206 que tiene toda la data que puedas necesitar.


Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2010)

Cacho, cuando puedas subi el pdf asi hago de beta tester. El gran problema es que tengo trafos simples de 12V... Y no da el presupuesto para andar comprando tantos trafos  (ayer compre uno de 28+28 4A para hacer el ampli Rotel)

Pero mejor dejame averiguar si consigo el XR2206 por mis pagos.


----------



## jordicastellano (Ene 4, 2010)

Buenas
Tengo un problemilla con el XR2206, a ver si me hechais una mano.
Quiero montar simplemente un oscilador senoidal con frecuencia de 100Khz y amplitud de 10V.
Monto el circuito que viene en el propio datasheet, sustituyendo algunas cosas.
Os comento varias dudas/problemas.

1. ¿Es necesario conectar en el pin7 resistencia + condensador? Yo lo he sustituido por un condensador de 10K y ya consigo la frecuencia que necesito, pero la resistencia para dicha frecuencia me queda algo por debajo de 1K, nose si esto me puede dar problemas.

2. La señal senoidal de salida me queda solo en el lado positivo, me queda una tension continua senoidal de unos 6V de valor eficaz... el integrado esta alimentado con una fuente a +15V.

3. A partir de los 10V de pico la señal senoidal queda como saturada.

Estoy un poco perdido porque es la primera vez que uso el integrado.

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2010)

jordicastellano dijo:


> 1. ¿Es necesario conectar en el pin7 resistencia + condensador? Yo lo he sustituido por un condensador de 10K y ya consigo la frecuencia que necesito, pero la resistencia para dicha frecuencia me queda algo por debajo de 1K, nose si esto me puede dar problemas.
> 
> 2. La señal senoidal de salida me queda solo en el lado positivo, me queda una tension continua senoidal de unos 6V de valor eficaz... el integrado esta alimentado con una fuente a +15V.
> 
> ...



Si estás perdido, nada mejor que leer la hoja de datos de ese chip para encontrarte. Ahí está toda la información que estás preguntando.


----------



## jordicastellano (Ene 4, 2010)

Ok. si me puedes ayudar con lo de la tension de offset, que es lo que mas me preocupada y no se como solucinarlo. Segun el data sheet:

*The dc level at the output (Pin 2) is approximately the
same as the dc bias at Pin 3. In Figure 11, Figure 12 and
Figure 13, Pin 3 is biased midway between V+ and
ground, to give an output dc level of  V+/2.*

Pero nose como solucionarlo, ¿externamente? ¿ me monto un restador con V+/2 y la señal de salida del generador ? ¿ o se puede solucionar en el propio integrado ?
He probado alimentando con V+ y V-, pero no oscila.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2010)

jordicastellano dijo:


> Pero nose como solucionarlo, ¿externamente? ¿ me monto un restador con V+/2 y la señal de salida del generador ? ¿ o se puede solucionar en el propio integrado ?
> He probado alimentando con V+ y V-, pero no oscila.



Ves que todo está en la hoja de datos?
Para solucionar tu problema tienes varias opciones, y la mas simple es alimentar con fuente de doble polaridad. Si no te funciona, es por que has conectado algo mal y debes revisar el circuito e indicaciones del datasheet (te aseguro que funciona por que yo lo tengo funcionando así).
Las otras posibilidades son montar un restador, tal como dices, o colocar un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden (RC) para eliminar la componente contínua.


----------



## jordicastellano (Ene 4, 2010)

Lo he vuelto a montar con la fuente simétrica y nada, algo montaré mal.
Pongo las dos fuentes en serie, el punto comun lo pongo a masa, y alimento con +V el pin 4 y con -V el 12, el resto de pins como en el montaje anterior.
Y a la salida obtengo una señal continua de V+/2. Osea que en vez de cargarme la continua, me cargo la alterna.
Si pudiera alimentarlo con la fuente simétrica seria lo ideal, porque en el circuito tengo que montar tambien amplificadores operacionales.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 29, 2010)

a ver rash.. una ayudita.... el generador de funciones que mencionas de la revista elektor con el xr2206 ... lo baje, pero, ahi dice que la plaqueta es doble faz, y no esta el diseño de la placa en doble faz, solo aparece lado del cobre y componentes, faltara descargar eso ???


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Bueno, por acá ando con mi generador terminado.
Dejo el PCB, layout y esquemático, junto con algunas fotos del aparatito montado y unas muestras de formas de onda.

Antes que nada: El diseño es mío. Puede usarlo quien quiera para hacerse uno, pero no pueden decir que es de ustedes el diseño. ¿OK?.
Segunda aclaración importante: Esto no lo pueden usar en forma comercial. Quien quiera hacer negocios con este aparato, sépalo, *no puede.
*Ultima aclaración: El PCB dice "Cacho" (o sea, yo). Ese nombre queda ahí como está, no es un cuadrito para que cada uno ponga el suyo. Verán que también dice "Forosdeelectronica.com". Eso también se queda donde está.

Aclarado lo anterior, sigamos.

En el esquema se ve, sobre la izquierda, un nullor (gracias EZavalla por la idea) que controla la corriente que sale del pin 7 del XR2206. Así como está la corriente varía entre ~5uA y 2,8mA. Pueden calcularla usando la caída en R7 (es recomendable que sea lo más exacta posible para la medición). El fabricante sugiere que se mantenga entre 3uA y 3mA esa corriente, así que vamos bien. Si quieren modificar el valor de esa corriente hay que cambiar el valor de R9 (680 Ohm en el original) para variar la máxima y la resistencia R20 de 100 Ohm es la que fija la mínima.

Esa corriente fija la frecuencia junto con un condensador. En el esquema/PCB hay lugar para poner hasta 4 y usarlos en serie/paralelo (a gusto del que lo arme) para tener varios rangos de frecuencias. La fórmula que la determina es f(Hz)=[320*I(mA)/C(uF)].

Haga cada quien las cuentas que necesite y ponga el/los valor/es que quiera. El mínimo admisible es de 1nF y el máximo no lo tengo presente, pero anda por los 100uF (es una barbaridad de grande, pero si alguien quiere...). Hay un terminal llamado CF y es ese el que se conecta a CF1, 2, 3 o 4, o la combinación que se quiera hacer.

Poco más arriba de los condensadores está el preset "SIM". Ese ajusta la simetría de la onda y actúa junto con el llamado "THD" para reducir la distorsión de la salida. Se pone "SIM" en un valor medio y se ajusta "THD" para lograr la mínima distorsión. Hecho eso se ajusta "SIM" para mejorar más las cosas.
Hay dos terminales ahí cerquita llamados "S-T" y "S-T2". Esos dictan si la salida es senoidal o triangular: Conectados sale senoidal y abiertos, triangular.

A la derecha de IC1 (el XR2206) se ve la salida de onda cuadrada (bastante limitada en su respuesta, por cierto) y "SIG OUT". Esa es la salida de señal.
Su amplitud está determinada por el valor de R1 (56k en el esquema, yo usé 33k) y la fórmula dice que suben más o menos 60mVp por cada mil Ohm de resistencia.
Ojo, la resistencia TIENE que ser más chica, o los operacionales se van saturar.
En el caso de ser triangular la señal, la amplitud será de unos 160mVp por cada kOhm.
La resistencia debe ser más chica... Hagan sus cuentas.

Abajo del todo se ve la parte de alimentación, nada raro ahí, un par de reguladores y no mucho más. Lo que queda es la salida, hecha con un NE5532.

Como es un operacional doble, usé las dos mitades (de vicioso nomás). Se puede armar una sola si se quiere, no hay drama. El potenciómetro de 50k logarítmico regula la amplitud de salida y la segunda parte del 5532 simplemente copia la salida y sirve de auxiliar. De nuevo, si no se necesita o quiere se puede obviar.

En esa etapa de salida se ven C1 y C2. Están ahí para bloquear posibles corrientes continuas y sus valores no son para nada cruciales (de hecho, C1 no tiene valor). Si después de armarlo no hay continua a la salida del operacional, puede reemplazarse por una resistencia de bajo valor o hasta un puente.
Atención con C20, que forma un filtro con R11 en la realimentación. Si se quieren frecuencias por encima de los setentaynomeacuerdocuántos kHz hay que calcularlo de nuevo o levantarle una pata. Si no se conecta, cuidado con las frecuencias altas que se pueden colar en el operacional.

Los PDF que tienen el PCB y el layout están hechos de manera de que queden "imprimibles" en la misma hoja (pasándola dos veces por la impresora) si se quiere.

En las fotos se ven los ángulos de la carcasa y el interior. Nótese la llave de un polo y 6 posiciones (no había más chicas) con los condensadores que regulan la frecuencia montados ahí. Un poco de plástico hizo lo suyo para sostener las placas (los potenciómetros también ayudaron, claro) y en la placa principal también hizo el anclaje el switcho rotatorio.
Cada quien que lo haga como mejor le parezca.

El PCB está en dos partes. Se puede separar (como en mi caso) o dejar todo unido, a gusto del comensal.
En _Interior General.jpg_ se pueden ver un par de condensadorcitos y una resistencia montados del lado del cobre de la plaqueta del 5532: Había una componente como de 20mHz que se estaba metiendo y molestaba. Ya se fue .
En la otra plaqueta, por laparte de abajo, se ve otra resistencia del lado equivocado. Eso es por el 7915, que en vacío no regula un cuerno y me tiraba unos cuantos Volt por encima de lo que debía. 6k8 solucionaron el problema.

El trafo es de 15+15V y 300mA y... nada más. Ah, sí, tiene un fusible de 125mA (casi al cuete, pero ahí está). Ustedes pueden ponerle tantos fusibles como queiran y en la posición que más les guste.

Sobre las formas de onda, hablan por sí mismas. Los datos están en cada foto y es notable cómo se deforma la cuadrada al subir la frecuencia. Fiera fiera se la ve (y eso que según los tiempos de subida que da el datasheet no debería ser así de fea). La senoidal se porta perfecto hasta algunos cientos de kHz y de ahí en más se pone melindrosa y la triangular... Bueno, las pirámides truncadas parece que le gustan. No es algo tan grave, pero no está bueno que se le trunque la punta.

En definitiva, una muy buena opción para generar senoidales, algo decente para la triangular y no pidas alta frecuencia en cuadrada, porque se va todo al tarro.

Comentarios, críticas y sugerencias son bien recibidos. Insultos, pocos por favor 
Y el que encuentre errores, ya sabe: Avise.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

Muuuuyyyyy  GGUEEEEENNNNOOO!!!!!!!!!
Te ha quedado muy bien, compacto y funcional!!!!!!
Lo voy a armar pronto!!!!!!!

PD: Dos cosas:
1-Me llama la atención la respuesta de la onda cuadrada, por que yo he llegado casi hasta 1Mhz con la cuadrada sin problemas de forma....
2- Otra cosa que me asombra es que no tengan efecto los flancos de la onda cuadrada en la "limpieza" de la senoide. En el oscilador que yo tengo, tuve que hacer un vericueto con una llave DPDT para que cuando eligiera la senoide se desvicularan las resistencias de colector de la salida cuadrada, por que si nó, aparecía un sucudrule en la punta de la senoide, dada por la conmutación de la cuadrada.

PD2: EL pote de control de frecuencia lo pusiste logarítimico, no?

Tal vez el chip que has usado sea una versión mas moderna que el mío, o de otro fabricante.....PERO ESTA MUY GUENO!!!!!

Gracias CACHO!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Otra cosa que me asombra es que no tengan efecto los flancos de la onda cuadrada en la "limpieza" de la senoide. ....


No te olvides que *"Cacho"* estaba canonizado hasta hace poco, tal vez empleó sus contactos *"Celestiales"*

:buenpost:


Edit:
 ! Cacho, "Perilla pico de loro", ¿ De que museo te robaste esa reliquia ? ¡


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 2, 2010)

Excelente Cacho! gracias por el circuito .

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te olvides que *"Cacho"* estaba canonizado hasta hace poco, tal vez empleó sus contactos *"Celestiales"*



Hummmmmmm........ o es un 



Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Cacho, "Perilla pico de loro", ¿ De que museo te robaste esa reliquia ? ¡



Eso mismo iba a preguntar, pero me olvidé...
Has estado cirujeando o tenés un proveedor con componentes de 1950????


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios y con respecto a..



ezavalla dijo:


> 1-Me llama la atención la respuesta de la onda cuadrada, por que yo he llegado casi hasta 1Mhz con la cuadrada sin problemas de forma...


Calculo que será por lo mismo que comentabas vos: 


ezavalla dijo:


> Tal vez el chip que has usado sea una versión mas moderna que el mío, o de otro fabricante...


El "ruidito" que mencionás en el flanco igualmente se puede llegar a ver, pero es muy chiquito. Entre los dos presets de ajuste se lo hace desaparecer (bueno, casi casi).
Quizá ese mismo ajuste es el que destartala la cuadrada. 
 Voy a tener que probar...



ezavalla dijo:


> PD2: EL pote de control de frecuencia lo pusiste logarítimico, no?


No, usé un lineal. El comportamiento fue mejor porque a baja corriente (del orden de los uA) se pone medio caprichoso el aparatito (y con CF en un valor chico, más).
Si entra en ese batido fiero que hace, con el lineal sale de ese estado en el primer pedacito de la vuelta y me queda el resto para darle rosca. Con el logarítmico tardaba bastante más.
Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, dicen. A usar el que mejor le caiga a cada quien.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que museo te robaste esa reliquia ?


Shhhhhhhhhhh... Callate que si se dan cuenta estoy en problemas...

En realidad vino (junto con dos hermanitas) de un desguace. Ya ni me acuerdo de qué aparato las saqué, pero era viejo, sí, y una belleza.
De todas formas se pueden conseguir nuevas: Las usan bastante en amplis vintage. Poné "Chickenhead" en eBay y...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola muchachos! Y salió el generador nomas!!!  

Muyt bueno el proyecto y seguramente cuando lo arme comento como me fue.

saludos y CACHO no te preocupes por las perllas que yo tengo tambien!!  

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## ChipaKo (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, soy nuevo escribiendo en el foro aunque hace un tiempo que le vengo sacando el jugo a toda la excelente informacion recolectada por tanta gente experta en el tema.

Mi pregunta va mas que nada dirigida al amigo ezavalla, queria saber si habria alguna posibilidad de que compartas el diseño de la fuente que vos armaste con el XR2206 asi pueda compararla con la del amigo Cacho, ya que su diseño no es exactamente lo que ando buscando.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por todo, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2010)

ChipaKo dijo:


> Mi pregunta va mas que nada dirigida al amigo ezavalla, queria saber si habria alguna posibilidad de que compartas *el diseño de la fuente que vos armaste con el XR2206* asi pueda compararla con la del amigo Cacho, ya que su diseño no es exactamente lo que ando buscando.



La fuente de alimentación? Pero si es una tontera: un puente rectificador, dos capacitores de 2200uF 16V, un regulador 7806 y otro 7906 mas un par de capacitores de desacople....todo según la hoja de datos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2010)

ChipaKo dijo:
			
		

> perdon escribi cualquier cosa, quise decir el diseño del generador de funciones con el xr2206



OK. EL circuito que hice es el del datasheet: Figura 12 - Página 9 con la modificación que comenté por ahí de eliminar la resistencia de colector de la salida de onda cuadrada cuando opera en seno o triangulo para que no meta ruido...no hice nada raro...todavía.


----------



## Apuleyo (May 17, 2010)

Muy buenas a todos... llegué a este hilo buscando info sobre el xr2206, gracias a todos los que aportaron. Quiero hacer un generador de funciones, pero necesito que me entregue hasta 500mA. Alguien sabe si puedo lograr algo así si le pongo algún ampli "poderoso" y obviamente lineal a la salida? Algún consejo o idea para lograr esto de manera económica y sencilla?


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 19, 2010)

Apuleyo, si querés algo de potencia en el margen de las frecuencia de audio, podés usar los TDA2030/2040/2050. Otra opción es el LM386, que incluso trae algunos esquemas de osciladores en su hoja técnica. También podés hacer lo que propuso Ezavalla: un par de transistores complementarios a la salida del integrado (me parece una buena opción para señales cuadradas, particularmente).  

Cacho, muy lindo tu equipo. Particularmente, me llama la atención lo bien que quedó el chasis, aún siendo de chapa galvanizada....

Saludos.


----------



## Apuleyo (May 20, 2010)

> Apuleyo, si querés algo de potencia en el margen de las frecuencia de audio, podés usar los TDA2030/2040/2050. Otra opción es el LM386, que incluso trae algunos esquemas de osciladores en su hoja técnica. También podés hacer lo que propuso Ezavalla: un par de transistores complementarios a la salida del integrado (me parece una buena opción para señales cuadradas, particularmente)


Grass Alejandrow999... me parece que para lo que quiero el LM386 no me va a servir, entrega poca potencia. Voy a ver si lo soluciono con alguna topología de push pull como decís. Jamás use los TDA y no sé que respuesta en frecuencia tienen (lo digo por la onda cuadrada y la triangular), cuando haga algo lo subo... quizás a alguno le sirve.


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2010)

Gracias Ale por el comentario.

Los gabinetitos esos los mandé a hacer (fueron 2) a una zinguería (la verdad que el plano que les llevé no era una obra de arte, pero lo interpretaron bien ) y costaron algo de 20 pesos cada uno.
Bueno, bonito y barato.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2010)

Apuleyo

En el archivo que adjunto "AUDIOGEN.PDF" que se encuentra en la respuesta #50 en la pagina 3 de este thread podes ver un ejemplo de uso de un amplificador TDA amplificando la salida.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Apuleyo (May 20, 2010)

Se me pasó por alto J2C, grass por la info. No especifiqué que quiero amplificar hasta 100Khz...el integrado ese está sobrado en potencia para lo que quiero, el problema es que es para audiofrecuencias. Ya me estaba tirando para hacer algo bien a lo indio, un omp amp para no cargar el generador y a la salida un seguidor de emisor que entregue la corriente necesaria, mañana meto mano. Saludos


----------



## sstebann (May 25, 2010)

hola Cacho una pregunta  en tu esquema (que esta todo muy bueno por cierto) tienes una circuito que es el nullor, si no es mucha molestia me podrias decir donde escuentro info sobre como diseñar estos nullors? te agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda.

Esteban


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Toda la info que usé está acá: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullor (el link me lo pasó hace tiempo EZavalla)

No sé si haya algo más por la web (estimo que sí), será cuestión de buscar, pero es un circuito que casi se explica por sí mismo .

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 31, 2010)

Cacho, me quedó una duda: ¿Qué cable y conectores (o terminales) usás en el equipo que armaste? Los conectores que usaste en el chasis parecen ser de RF pin grueso, pero no estoy seguro. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 31, 2010)

Usé los únicos BNC que encontré por acá a precio razonable 
Desconozco más datos. Si te interesa, avisá y los mido (y decime qué medida querés de los bichitos estos).

Igual, casi casi que se puede usar lo que tengas a mano: Plug, RCA, MiniCanon o lo que quieras, mientras te permita un cable mallado.

Saludos


----------



## Apuleyo (Jun 15, 2010)

Bueno gente, con un compañero de carrera armamos un generador con el integrado xr-2206 de EXAR, con un display lcd mostramos la frecuencia y le incorporamos un selector de canal para usar el aparato solo como amplificador (tiene un clase ab) les dejo un Video del generador.


----------



## julienalexander (Ago 14, 2010)

Buenas, se que esto no tiene que ver con la *construccion* de un generador de funciones de audio, pero para el que no pueda conseguir los componentes o tenga alguna otra dificultad, aca encontre una manera de generar funciones senoidales, cuadradas y de dientes de sierra (perdon por la falta de triangulares ) con frecuencias desde 1 Hertz hasta 20K Hertz.

Se necesita: 
- Una computadora
- El programa Audacity (se baja de internet facilmente)
- Un cable con ficha macho de 3.5mm (unos auriculares viejos sirven )

Despues de instalar y abrir Audacity van al menu 'Generar' y a continuacion hacen click en 'Tono'; al instante se les abrira un cuadro como el de la imagen. Eligen la forma de onda, la frecuencia y la longitud (duracion de la onda, por defecto 30 segundos). Sugiero dejar la amplitud en 1 (la amplitud seria el voltaje pico de la onda) pero si se satura el aparato que estan probando obvio que se puede bajar. Despues de elegir la onda, conectan el cable a la salida de audio de su computadora (tambien se puede con la salida para auriculares de los parlantes) y le dan a play.

Se que no es lo mas comodo estar tirando un cable desde una computadora hasta el aparato a probar, pero como ultimo recurso esta bien, nos permite suficiente.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola Buen dia a todos, hace bastante que siguo este post sin hacer comentarios, este integrado el xr2206 fue uno de los tantos proyectos de mi juventud (tal es asi que hace unas semanas encontre luego de mucho revolver ese generador de señal que habia fabricado, ya para mi asombro hace unos 20 años) evidentemente estaba entre los elementos en deshuso dado a que nunca lo deje andando como debia, imaginenesen (o recuerden para los de mi edad) que el ''pcb'' placa de circuito impreso partia de la fotografia en negativo de un plano echo en transparencia con cintitas de contac (no recuerdo el nombre tecnico) e slots de integrados del mismo material (alguno e debe quedar por ahi), luego se impregnaba con material fotosensible la placa de impreso y con el negativo de la pcb se revelaba con luz ultravioleta, se lavaba con liq.de revealdo y luego al acido. Pero bueno un poco de historia, en conclusion con los datos dados por cacho y eza tome el integrado de cero y arme en protoboard un generador, le adapte la funcion FSK y el barrido SWEEP (cosa que estoy mejorando) una vez terminado subo el esquema, que si bien no dista mucho del del data sheet, tiene algunas mejoras, por ej. para la generacion de onda triangular y diente de sierra le coloque en paralelo al pote de amplitud otro de 50k o sea lo regulo con 25k, con esto logro que no recorte la onda y llegue al mismo valor max. que la senusoidal. 
Bien tengo tambien otro comentario que lo posteo en un rato porque me estan intimando a almorzar. saludos.

Bien continuo, en funcion de lo que posteo julienalexander, me tome el trabajo de medir las tensiones de salida de la placa de sonido de mi pc. de tres programas que tienen generador de señal, el audacity, el ciasmartlive y el audio signal generator, la realidad es que quede perplejo dentro del rango que va de los 28hz a los 1000hz la variacion de tension es de unos 7mv max. mejor en el cia smartlive y en el audacity que es de 5mv max. y ahora la pregunta, (que si bien para algunos puede ser tonta pero no le encuentro la vuelta) cuando esto lo amplifico para exitar al parlante y medir sus parametros t\s se producen variaciones en la tension de salida del ampli muy importantes del orden de los 20mv por hz variado, si estoy ingresando una señal del orden de los 200mv a la entrada del ampli y a la salida tengo una señal de 0,5v no veo la relacion de la variacion que se produce, si alguien le encuentra la vuelta gracias por la explicacion.  Mi miedo era que la tension de salida de estos programas fuera variable con la frecuencia pero por las medidas que realice no es asi. ( si esto es correcto solucionamos muy facil el gen.de señal), bueno espero algun comentario y disculpen si esto es una pregunta tonta. Muchisimas gracias.
P.D. no se me ocurrio medir la salida de audio de la compu conectada al ampli a ver si de esta forma variaba esta ultima, pero el caso anterior me lo hizo con dos amplis distintos, un maranthz y un sansui. si me da el tiempo luego lo mido y posteo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Bien continuo, en funcion de lo que posteo julienalexander, me tome el trabajo de medir las tensiones de salida de la placa de sonido de mi pc. de tres programas que tienen generador de señal, el audacity, el ciasmartlive y el audio signal generator, la realidad es que quede perplejo dentro del rango que va de los 28hz a los 1000hz la variacion de tension es de unos 7mv max. mejor en el cia smartlive y en el audacity que es de 5mv max. y ahora la pregunta, (que si bien para algunos puede ser tonta pero no le encuentro la vuelta) cuando esto lo amplifico para exitar al parlante y medir sus parametros t\s se producen variaciones en la tension de salida del ampli muy importantes del orden de los 20mv por hz variado, *si estoy ingresando una señal del orden de los 200mv a la entrada del ampli y a la salida tengo una señal de 0,5v* no veo la relacion de la variacion que se produce, si alguien le encuentra la vuelta gracias por la explicacion.



Sergio:
Si ingresás 200mV y sacás 500mV tenés una ganancia de tensión de *2.5* (=500/200).
Si la variación que has medido a la salida del oscilador es de 7mv, es normal que tengas 7-mV * 2.5=*17.5mV*...que como verás está muy cerca de los *20mV* que has medido.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2010)

Buenas noches ezavalla, no se si me explique bien la variacion de 7mv es la max. que se produce entre los 20hz y el khz. midiendo la salida de la compu sin conectarla al amplificador.(si para 20 hztendgo una salida de 100mv entre esta frecuencia y el khz no varia nunca mas de 5-7 mv).  cuando conecto la salida de la compu a la entrada del ampli en la salida de este tengo esa variacion de tension por hz que vario la frecuencia, la cual puede ir subiendo o bajando indistintamente al variar la frecuencia. no es que me varia en total 20mv tengo diferencias del orden de los 100mv en un delta de frecuencias de 15hz. por ejemplo entre la Fs y la Fl y Fh la si la variacion de f es de 15 hz la variacion de tension de del orden de los 100 mv.  Espero ser mas claro con esto. No es el valor que se produce como vos me indicas por la propia amplificacion. Bueno a pensar nuevamente. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2010)

Ahhhh!
Y a que frecuencia se produce la variación?
Aumenta o disminuye cuando varía la frecuencia?
Que tan plana es la respuesta en fcia de tu amplificador?
No estarás trabajando en la zona donde opera el filtro pasa-altos de entrada?

Ufff....que preguntón!


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 25, 2010)

Buenas noches maty87free, es muy raro lo que te ocurre. la salida de la senoidal es la misma que la de la triangular, y la conmutacion entre ambas se selecciona con la misma llave selectora conectada entre las patas 13 y 14 cerrada sinusoidal abierta triangular, es muy raro que no te ande en sinusoidal si anda con triangular. verifica bien el conexionado. un abrazo.

Hola eza gracias por tu rapida respuesta, te cuento el ampli es un marantz 2385 rango dinamico del mismo de 20hz a 20khz.  la tension disminuye a medida que disminuyo la frecuencia (me hiciste revolver los papeles de mis mediciones), la planitud de la respuesta del ampli no la medi pero no es un ampli cualunquen, igual use otro ampli un sansui AUD7 y me pasa lo mismo y con un minicomponente aiwa tambien (pero con este ya debajo de los 35 hz empieza a recortar. con respecto a la ultima pregunta no tengo ni idea. gracias y a ver si te sirven mis respuestas.

Hoo!!! disculpas me preguntaste a que frecuencia se produce la variacion, solo lo probe dentro del rango de frecuencias necesarias para medir un woofer o sea desde los 28hz a los 50 y pico de hz. y como te comente en ese rango, la variacion de tension estaba dentro del rango de los 150 mv para una señal de referencia que yo queria ajustar en 600 mv. gracias.


----------



## carra (Oct 20, 2010)

maty87free dijo:
			
		

> Impresionante! buena info, armé uno con el XR 2206 pero nunca funciono la senoidal





> Buenas noches maty87free, es muy raro lo que te ocurre. la salida de la senoidal es la misma que la de la triangular, y la conmutacion entre ambas se selecciona con la misma llave selectora conectada entre las patas 13 y 14 cerrada sinusoidal abierta triangular, es muy raro que no te ande en sinusoidal si anda con triangular. verifica bien el conexionado. un abrazo.



Hola gente, soy nuevo por acá. Hace un rato dejé mi presentación en el post "bienvenida".

En cuanto a lo que cito, me pasó exactamente lo mismo. No es que la senoidal no funcione, lo que sucede es que la amplitud es extremadamente baja. La verdad no entiedo por qué, puede ser el XR defectuoso? 
Logré señal triangular y cuadrada correctas.
Hasta levanté las pata 2, 13 y 14 para accionarlas desde afuera de la placa, por si un error me tiraba la señal abajo, pero no mejora nada. 

Tal vez tengan alguna idea.

Desde ya muchas gracias. 

Matias.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro, Carra.



carra dijo:


> lo que sucede es que la amplitud es extremadamente baja. La verdad no entiedo por qué, puede ser el XR defectuoso?
> Logré señal triangular y cuadrada correctas.



Definí (en Volt y sin olvidar el dato de la/s frecuencia/s) "extremadamente baja" y "señal cuadrada y triangular correctas". Ahí podemos llegar a adivinar algo. Y posteá el circuito que usaste, o especificá dónde está posteado o se puede consultar.

Saludos


----------



## carra (Oct 21, 2010)

Estimado Cacho, desde ya muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Ayer a las 3:30 de la mañana (si, soy otro fanático) encontré el problema. La falla estaba en el diseño de la placa (de una vieja revista), me pasa por no corroborar pista por pista. El circuito, es muy parecido a lo que ya vienen posteando, pero tiene una salida complementaria con bd139 y 140 que me pareció muy buena. Así como tambien, no posee el defecto del pulso cuadrado montado en la onda sinusoidal. 

Pronto subo el circuito, tal vez sirva como complemento para otros diseños.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2010)

Existen otros dos CI con los cuales se puede implementar un generador de funciones, uno es AD9833 de Analog Devices y el otro el Max038 de Maxim, este último cuyo matricula recuerda al ICL8038, es interesante para usos generales tiene carácteristicas interesantes por un laod y por otro no tanto..

Estos juntos al XR2206 es la oferta del mercado actual....

Con respecto a ese problemita que comentaba Ezavaalla y que no veia en las imagenes posteadas por Cacho..... me paso algo curioso hace un tiempo atrás nos plantearon la necesidad de simular la onda tomada por el generador que esta en el volante. Y como según ellos si o si debi ser senoidal y una onda cuadrada recurri a un XR2206 y cuando haciamos las pruebas me di cuenta que el problem citado no estaba y me llamo la atención bastante, y me hice la misma pregunta,¿Lo habrán corregido? como no tenia tiempo no pude cambiarlo por otro, asi que ese se fue, pero tengo otro y uno más que compre aún no lo he armado, apenas tenga algo vere que tal ese tema y pondre alguanas imagenes para compartir


----------



## darko (Dic 7, 2010)

Buenas a todos, lo primero, felicidades por tu generador de funciones cacho, llevaba tiempo buscando algo asi de completo, habia visto en www.pisotones.com un generador similar a este, y me gustaba, pero habia un problema, el kit que usaban para montarle, ya no está a la venta, mire el "de sustitucion” y parecia el mismo, pero se antojaba caro para lo que es... 36$ más o menos...no recuerdo la cifra exacta, y la verdad me gustaria más hacerle yo completamente, nada de kits, de nuevo, felicidades, y segundo y ya acabo, en vez de usar una caja metálica, podria usar una de plastico, pero apantallada por dentro, y con los mismos resultados?
De antemano, gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2010)

Gracias Darko.

En lo de usar una caja plástica... No creo que notes demasiadas diferencias, no es algo muuuuuuy sensible a las interferencias. Te recomiendo una metálica, pero probablemente no haya problemas mientras no lo uses en ambientes con interferencias fuertes.

Probá de armarlo y fijate cómo se comporta sin caja. Si la respuesta no es mala, con una de plástico no va a ir peor, y menos que menos si la apantallás 

Saludos


----------



## darko (Dic 8, 2010)

Jejejeje muy bien, gracias cacho, como cajas metálicas, me habían recomendado las retex...no las de aluminio inyectado...no se que opináis sobre ellas...yo hasta ahora solo había montado efectos de guitarra y bajo, por lo que estas no las e utilizado...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2010)

Retex es una fábrica española de cajas. Acá (en Bahía Blanca) es muy raro encontrarlas, tanto que nunca me he topado con una.
La caja donde monté este generador está hecha en una zinguería por muy poca plata. La otra opción son las metalúrgicas que tengan plegadoras. Ahí sale muy barato hacer algo así, unos 15/20 pesos (algo de 3-4 euros).

Fijate qué es lo que mejor te cae al bolsillo y al gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## darko (Dic 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias cacho, cuando lo tenga montado subiré unas fotos con todos los procesos, por cierto, como debo pedir el conmutador? esque no e visto ni utilizado ninguno, y no se como de nominarlo... podría decir el conmutador que cambia girando, pero queda un tanto inculto....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2010)

Son llaves rotatorias/giratorias (les dicen de las dos formas, no sé en España) de X polos e Y posiciones, donde X suele variar entre 1 y 6 o 7 (esas son grandes y de varios pisos) e Y va de 3 hasta 6 o 7.

En tu caso (en el del generador) buscás una de 1 polo (si son más no importa, se dejan sin conectar o se ponen a masa) y verás cuantas posiciones querés. Con 2 llegás a barrer el espectro de audio entero, con 4 o 5 tenés de sobra.
En fin, con una de 1 polo y 3 posiciones ya vas cubierto.

Saludos

Edit: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/conmutador-rotativo-and-reles-13047/
Ahí un español los llama "conmutadores rotativos". Supongo que así les dirán allá...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

darko dijo:


> Jejejeje muy bien, gracias cacho, como cajas metálicas, me habían recomendado las retex...no las de aluminio inyectado...no se que opináis sobre ellas...yo hasta ahora solo había montado efectos de guitarra y bajo, por lo que estas no las e utilizado...



Hola Darko, si bien como te dijo Cacho esa marca por estas tierras son un tanto raras, en mi caso particular las consco, y es más son las que utiiliza elektor en la mayoria de sus proyectos, y a no dudarlo, son muy pero muy buenas, hay infinidad de modelos. ya sea metalicas, plasticas, combinadas, racks, y hay también una linea para instrumentación muy pero muy buena, la teminación es profesional

Muy recomendalble sin lugar a ninguna duda, busca que seguro encontras una justo a la medida de tus propositos.

Y no tengo a mano la revista donde salio el genrador que propuso hace tiempo ya Elektor y si mal no recuerdo era una de esas cajas


----------



## darko (Dic 11, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Darko, si bien como te dijo Cacho esa marca por estas tierras son un tanto raras, en mi caso particular las consco, y es más son las que utiiliza elektor en la mayoria de sus proyectos, y a no dudarlo, son muy pero muy buenas, hay infinidad de modelos. ya sea metalicas, plasticas, combinadas, racks, y hay también una linea para instrumentación muy pero muy buena, la teminación es profesional
> 
> Muy recomendalble sin lugar a ninguna duda, busca que seguro encontras una justo a la medida de tus propositos.
> 
> Y no tengo a mano la revista donde salio el genrador que propuso hace tiempo ya Elektor y si mal no recuerdo era una de esas cajas



jejejeje ok, muchas gracias, esta semana no tengo tiempo para empezarle, pero haber si la semana que viene me ago las pcb...y consigo el conmutador giratorio  porque igual lo tengo que pedir...por lo cual mas tiempo a esperar....:\


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola:

Excelente hilo, con un gran despliegue de posibilidades respecto a la construccion del generador de funciones.
Yo en mi laboratorio no tengo generador de funciones ya que dispongo de generador de RF desde los 10Khz y la verdad siempre me he arreglado sin el. Pero pensando en el tema me he dicho "porque no hacerme uno" y buscando por la RED encontre esta pagina en la que se describe la contruccion de uno basado en el MAX038, este montaje me gusta, pero no es facil, y menos para los mas neofitos pero lo encuentro interesante.  http://sjeffroy.free.fr/GBF_num_/gbf_num_.html

Espero opiniones, tambien empezare a buscar los componentes mas exoticos para empezar su construccion, a no ser que alguien me convenza con algun circuito de similares caracteristicas pero mas sencillo.
Estaria bien que alguien que sepa hacer programas para los PIC  (yo no se) que pusiera en el foro un frecuencimetro para BF con el fin de acoplar a los generadores de funciones y hacer mas versatil y facil su funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 3, 2011)

Buenas! Cacho te hago una consulta. En en generador de _este_ mensaje, no entiendo las conecciones del "Layout" empezamos:
1. Los terminales CF y CF1... Ahi van conectados los condensadores que determinan la frecuencia.no? Los calculos con la formula, pero corriente tomo para hacer la formula?
2. En la placa de la derecha(donde esta el NE5532) Por que hay dos terminales que dicen Out? Que hago con "Out1" y "Out"?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2011)

kilermenjose dijo:


> ...no entiendo las conecciones del "Layout"...


Primero que nada, bajate el esquemático para estas cosas, no el layout. Ese es el que hay que entender, el resto es muchísimo más fácil así.


kilermenjose dijo:


> 1. Los terminales CF y CF1... Ahi van conectados los condensadores que determinan la frecuencia.no?


De CF1 a CF4 tenés condensadores, de esos seleccionás el valor que mejor cuadre para tus posibilidades (una llave conmutadora sirve, o botones, o lo que se te ocurra) y lo conectás con CF.


kilermenjose dijo:


> Los calculos con la formula, pero corriente tomo para hacer la formula?


El nullor varía la corriente con el pote "Frec" entre los valores que dije en aquel post, medí la caída que tenés en R7 y sabés exactamente qué corriente está circulando.


kilermenjose dijo:


> 2. En la placa de la derecha(donde esta el NE5532) Por que hay dos terminales que dicen Out? Que hago con "Out1" y "Out"?


Lo que quieras 
Mirá el esquema y decime de dónde vienen esas salidas y qué hace cada una . Aventurá una hipótesis al menos, no me hagas trabajar a mí solo, che...

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 4, 2011)

Esta Bien che... No me regañes :'( D. De hecho Si lo habia visto y ya me di cuenta de las cosas, eso me pasa por no leer el esquematico primero :/. El "Out" viene directo del pote qeu varia la amplitud, por lo que esa es la salida. Y "OUT1" complementa (por asi decir) la primera salida.no? Pero si conecto mi salida directo del pin "OUT1" no obtengo la señal mas amplificada ya que se usa las 2 partes del NE...no??
Esta Buenisima la placa...

PD: Hace tiempo que no esntraba a la pag y recien me doy cuenta de que quitaron los Sobrenombres aleatorios debajo de cada perfil... Por que? Si eso le daba mas humor al Foro D..

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

No era un regaño, era más bien un "dale, así lo entendés vos, no yo".



kilermenjose dijo:


> El "Out" viene directo del pote qeu varia la amplitud, por lo que esa es la salida. Y "OUT1" complementa (por asi decir) la primera salida.no? Pero si conecto mi salida directo del pin "OUT1" no obtengo la señal mas amplificada ya que se usa las 2 partes del NE...no??


Una de las salidas viene del pote, sí, y de ahí vas al segundo operacional del 5532. Fiajte que está configurado como seguidor (ganancia 1). No amplifica, sino que tenés dos salidas iguales al precio de una (apenas un pelín más chica la segunda que la primera).

Si no la querés usar, simplemente no le conectes nada a la segunda y ya está.


kilermenjose dijo:


> ...recien me doy cuenta de que quitaron los Sobrenombres aleatorios debajo de cada perfil... Por que? Si eso le daba mas humor al Foro D..


Esa era una broma por el 28 de diciembre. Sí que hace tiempo que no entrabas 

Y me alegra que te haya gustado el diseño de la placa, gracias por el comentario.
Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 5, 2011)

Aaaaa... Gracias! Ya hasta ahi todo bien. Me decís que el pin que dice "Cuadrada" es la salida directa de la Señal Cuadratica? Lo digo por lo de "S-T" y "S-T2"...



Cacho dijo:


> Esa era una broma por el 28 de diciembre. Sí que hace tiempo que no entrabas



De hecho si he entrado(aunque no tan frecuente como antes), pero recien es que me di cuenta de eso. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Me decís que el pin que dice "Cuadrada" es la salida directa de la Señal Cuadratica?


Sí.


kilermenjose dijo:


> Lo digo por lo de "S-T" y "S-T2"...


Para saber qué es eso, fijate a dónde se conectan y agarra el datasheet del integrado. De ahí sale su uso sin muchas vueltas 

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 5, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Para saber qué es eso, fijate a dónde se conectan y agarra el datasheet del integrado. De ahí sale su uso sin muchas vueltas


Ya vi todo y ahora si me quedo claro. De nuevo Gracias! El Miercoles voy a comprar todos los componentes, lo armo y te comento..

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 15, 2011)

Cacho te Hago una Pregunta: Por cual otro Transistor se podria reemplazar el BF245? Cuando fui a comprar los componentes me diero el "Equivalente" que vendria siendo el NTE133 pero en el Transistor Dice de TODO menos 133.. Antes de montarlo y ponerlo a prueba prefiero comprarme otro transistor.. Y el NE5532 no habia y me dieron el HA17458, Aparentemente este ultimo si serviria como su respectivo reemplazo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2011)

BF245=> Cualquier otro JFET de uso general. Ojo con las patas, que pueden ir en distinto orden. Se me viene a la cabeza el MPF102, que es similar y bastante común. Si no, preguntale al vendedor qué transistores tiene y elegí de la lista, previa consulta del datasheet. Y... ¿Qué dice el transistor?.

NE5532=> Cualquier otro operacional "cargable" (con una buena corriente de salida, de 10mA o más). El 5532 lo elegí por ser de bajo ruido, pero funcionaría con el RC4558 o sus parientes (son de lo más comunes). En todo caso, poné un zócalo y podés cambiar el AO cuando se te antoje hacer una prueba . El que te vendieron debería andar bien, de todas formas no es crucial la elección de ese componente. En el peor de los casos no tendrá la respuesta necesaria, pero el generador de ondas no descansa en ese integrado.

Saludos

Edit: No es necesario que dirijas las preguntas a alguien en particular. Hay gente que te puede dar respuestas mucho mejores que las mías, pero no lo hará si la pregunta está apuntada a mí.


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok Ok! Si Pense en ese MPF Que de ese tengo varios! Si, de hecho le puse Zocalos al XR2206 y a los demas operacionales 
Y lo de las preguntas a alguien en particular es por costumbres no más...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2011)

Oka, entonces probá el transistor que tengas a mano y fijate si el nullor trabaja bien.
Si lo hace, ya está. Este tampoco es un componente crítico en el montaje. De hecho, no nay ningún componente crítico, sólo es bastante interesante que la resistencia de 100r de donde toma corriente el nullor sea lo más precisa posible para que el cálculo sea fácil. Pero si usás cualquier otra, no hay drama, sólo medila bien.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 18, 2011)

En las pruebas que hacen con el XR2206 en las que se ven que la onda se deforma, que es por causa del acoplamiento interno que tiene la señal cuadrada.no? Entonces como hago para dejarla al "Aire", me refiero a que vi por aqui en otro post, que se levantaron la pata del transistor del pata 11(creo)... Pero en el esquema de Cacho no tiene dicho transistor, asi que si no quiero usar la onda cuadrada puedo no conectarle el VCC que esta en la R14.y al no conectarle los 15v se me va a desabilitar la onda cuadrada??

Otra Cosa: NO encontre los Trimmer Multivueltas verticales y tuve que comprar los horizontales, asi que voy a tener que conectarlos afuera de la baquelita con cables en las paticas.pero esto no genara distorcion en la onda?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2011)

kilermenjose dijo:


> En las pruebas que hacen con el XR2206 en las que se ven que la onda se deforma, que es por causa del acoplamiento interno que tiene la señal cuadrada.no? Entonces como hago para dejarla al "Aire"...


En mi caso no hubo esa interferencia. Será algún cambio que hicieron en el chip, o cualquier otra cosa. Lo único que te puedo asegurar es que no aparece en mi generador en particular.
Otra cosita que no se me ocurrió cuando hice ese aparatejo es que podés sacar la cuadrada usando un optoacoplador. Creéme que si lo conectás a algo que entra en corto y manda unos 90V hacia el chip, se quema esa salida. No es que me haya pasado .
Usá un opto si querés que no haya posibilidades de que "no te pase" a vos también 


kilermenjose dijo:


> ...voy a tener que conectarlos afuera de la baquelita con cables en las paticas.pero esto no genara distorcion en la onda?


Nah... Sólo si usás cables muy largos y los metés por lugares con campos fuertes.
Para los niveles de precisión del 2206 no vas a notar grandes diferencias, estimo.

Saludos


----------



## ElTallercito (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola muchachos estoy pensando hacer un generador de funciones y encontre varios circuitos, uno de la revista elektor(bastante complicado a mi forma de ver), uno de cekit(un poco mas simple, lo estoy analizando para ver si funciona) y el de la hoja de datos. 
Me consulta particular es la siguiente. ¿en el circuito de Cacho que ventaja tiene utilizar ese arreglo con operacional y fet para variar la frecuencia en lugar de un potenciometro y una R para limitar la corriente que hace variar la frecuencia?¿o cumple alguna otra funcion?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2011)

ElTallercito dijo:


> Me consulta particular es la siguiente. ¿en el circuito de Cacho que ventaja tiene utilizar ese arreglo con operacional y fet para variar la frecuencia en lugar de un potenciometro y una R para limitar la corriente que hace variar la frecuencia?


Es muy simple, sobre todo si mirás el datasheet .
Con tu propuesta se tiene [LATEX]F=k/R[/LATEX] mientras que con la de Cacho tenés [LATEX]F=k*R[/LATEX] y con esto último tenés una variación lineal de la frecuencia con la variación del valor del pote, lo que impide que se te amontonen las frecuencias al final de la escala (eso sucede con tu propuesta) y se haga muy difícil de ajustar


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 27, 2011)

Tengo una idea: Si coloco una llave selectora para alternar la entrada al operacional entre la Senoidal-Traingular y la Cuadrada. Ahora si coloco eso no saturaria el operacional la salida cuando tendre seleccionada la la señal cuadrada? ó que resistencia (R1) tendre que usar para la cuadrada? Lo digo por lo del valor de R1 (que varia 60mv por cada 1KOhm en seno y 160mv por 1KOhm en triangular) que ya se cuanto varia para la seno y la triangular pero en el Data no aparece nada sobre la Cuadrada... Lo que quiero es que la señal cuadrada tenga mas amplitud.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2011)

@Eltallercito: Fijate que la frecuencia del 2206 se controla por corriente . Como dijo Ohm, V=I*R. En esto, hablar de corriente (I) es hablar de frecuencia. Como V es fijo te queda que I=V/R o lo que es lo mismo, Frecuencia=k/R. Así trabaja con un pote.
El nullor varía la corriente proporcionalmente al valor del pote. Con eso te queda que I=k*R y eso es una recta. Tiene un condimento muy bonito así .
Es más o menos lo mismo que te dijo EZavalla.

@Killer: En mi caso no apareció la cuadrada molestando, así que no le veo la necesidad a ese switch. Si fuera necesario, hace unos cuantos mensajes EZavalla explicó cómo la desconectaba.
Y si de amplificar la cuadrada se trata, un transistor en corte/saturación lo hace perfectamente. Y si querés más corriente, colgá un seguidor de emisor después.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Abr 7, 2011)

Buenas.. Ya logre hacerlo "funcionar" el Generador, tenia malo el potenciometro que varia la frecuencia -.-. Digo "Funcionar" por que hasta los momentos no he tenido ningun osciloscopio para lograr ver la onda y solo veo la frecuencia por el Frecuenciometro que le coloque. Pero cuando apenas le coloco las puntas de prueba automaticamente me baja la frecuencia mucho.. Lo otro es que con el pote que tengo no se logra un buen ajuste en la Frecuencia, ya que en el comienzo del recorrido no varia NADA hasta cierto punto (muy pequeño el recorrido) en que varia y de ahi en adelante varia Muchisimo...
Que podra ocacionar ese cambio de la Frec cuando le conecto las puntas, hasta con el tester me varia :/..?
Lo del Pote alomejor es que le coloque uno inadecuado, el que le coloque dice B10K...

Saudos!


----------



## julienalexander (Abr 7, 2011)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenas.. Ya logre "funcionar" el Generador, tenia malo el potenciometro que varia la frecuencia -.-. Digo "Funcionar" por que hasta los momentos no he tenido ningun osciloscopio para lograr ver la onda y solo veo la frecuencia por el Frecuenciometro que le coloque. Pero cuando apenas le coloco las puntas de prueba automaticamente me baja la frecuencia mucho.. Lo otro es que con el pote que tengo no se logra un buen ajuste en la Frecuencia, ya que en el comienzo del recorrido no varia NADA hasta cierto punto (muy pequeño el recorrido) en que varia y de ahi en adelante varia Muchisimo...
> Que podra ocacionar ese cambio de la Frec cuando le conecto las puntas, hasta con el tester me varia :/..?
> Lo del Pote alomejor es que le coloque uno inadecuado, el que le coloque dice B10K...
> 
> Saudos!



Para evitar que caiga la frecuencia como decis, deberias ponerle un amplificador operacional como seguidor de tensión (también se le dice adaptador de impedancias) y medir a la salida de este. Aunque si 'jugas' on el operacional podrías lograr una ganancia apropiada como para conectar unos auriculares y asi probarlo, ademas conseguirias suficiente tensión como para ponerlo en cualquier aparato en el que lo quieras usar.

Sobre el pote, tenes que fijarte que tipo pide el proyecto, lineal o logaritmico. Para saber si es lineal solo tenes que medir la tension entre la pata del medio y una de las de los costados cuando el pote está en la mitad del recorrido; si te da aprox. la mitad del valor, es lineal, de otro modo, logaritmico. Probá con ambos tipos, si no funciona ninguno, bueno, a preguntar 

Ah, se dice "Ya logre hacerlo funcionar". Lo digo sin animo de ofender o de ser un 'sabelotodo', es solamente para que nos expresemos mejor y nos entendamos más facilmente 

Saludos y contanos como te fue.


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

me leei todo el tema y la verdad no me quedo claro que generador me conviene armar para probar equipos de auido pre y amplificadores por el tema de su propia distorcion me podran aclarar un poco el tema gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> me leei todo el tema y la verdad no me quedo claro que generador me conviene armar para probar equipos de auido pre y amplificadores por el tema de su propia distorcion me podran aclarar un poco el tema gracias



Estos generadores se emplean junto a un medidor/analizador de distor*$*ión.

Si no posees el instrumento pero si un osciloscopio, esta otra alternativa te puede dar resultados mas que satisfactorios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-casa-equipos-audio-20342/


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola gente, despues de un tiempo de diseño de placa y analisis del circutio voy a armar el generador de funciones. Pero queria consultar lo siguiente.¿para el ajuste de frecuencia es recomendable poner un pote multivuelta(averiguando me lo cobran $74, me parece execivo, pero no tengo idea del precio de los mismos) o con un pote comun es suficiente para lo que pretendo? Obviamente no quiero que sea profesionalñ pero si que funcione correctamente y que no me vuelva loco al seleccionar la frecuencia. 
Por las dudas agrego que el circuito para elejir la Frecuencia es el que publico cCacho

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Sep 23, 2011)

la verdad nose mucho de estos integrados XR2206 y el XR8... (no me acuerdo )  pero me gustaria saber si puedo hacer un generador de funciones que tenga para variar la salida desde un 1v hasta 15v se que el IC8 puede pero nose si en mi pais Perú lo venderan y si lo venden puede que este caro, en cambio el XR2206 se que lo venden bueno no es muy caro pero no llega al voltaje que quiero que es 15v quizas 15 es mucho pero 12 o 10v estaria bien y que pudiera tener salida tanto en voltaje positivo como negativo a la vez  (osea que varie una onda sinosuidal de -9v a 9v) algo asi. el fin que quiero es para diseño de distorcionadores para guitarra pero necesito amplitudes variables :O 

espero me puedan ayudar un poco no se mucho de electronica analogica. aunque en digitales si me defiendo bien. gracias por adelantado


----------



## vegahenry (Oct 29, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, por acá ando con mi generador terminado.
> Dejo el PCB, layout y esquemático, junto con algunas fotos del aparatito montado y unas muestras de formas de onda..........



Buenas tardes...me podrias decir como conseguiste el modelo xr2206 para simularlo en proteus...en que libreria esta o si pudes suministrarla


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

En donde leiste que dijo que lo simulo? ese tipo de circuito no tiene sentido simularlos para nada!!! se ensayan y se analizan con osciloscopio, ya que los datos que este te arroje son reales y son los que importan esas cosas no las obtendras con una simulación ya que hay cosas muy importantes de este y otros CI que un simulador no te las mostrara jamás presisamente porque lo que hace es una simulación, es deir una aproximación a la realidad sin llegar a ser esta.

Es tan simple que te lo armas en una protoboard y alli lo ensayas oscilocopio mediante, sin el estas al horno y este tipo de ensayo con CI como estos no tiene ni sentido querere simularlos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2011)

vegahenry dijo:


> Buenas tardes...me podrias decir como conseguiste el modelo xr2206 para simularlo en proteus...en que libreria esta o si pudes suministrarla


Nunca simulé el 2206.
Lo único que simulé fue el Nullor después de calcularle los valores para ver si daba como yo quería, todo lo demás no pasó nunca por el simulador.
Por cierto, no uso Proteus así que tampoco podría decirte si lo tiene, ni en qué librería, ni mucho menos compartirla.

Saludos


----------



## kalenji (Jun 18, 2012)

Buenas a todos

Estoy intentando realizar un medidor de impedancia-fase. En la primera fase del desarrollo me encuentro que el componente que me valdría sería el ICL8038, pero para sorpresa mía se encuentra obsoleto. Mis frecuencias a generar se encuentran entre 40 KHz y 120 KHz. con una alimentación de 5V. Mi intención es realizar barridos entre estas frecuencias.

He estado revisando los foros, y he encontrado diferentes sugerencias (el max038 el XR2206) pero no acabo de decidirme por ellos, ya que existen alternativas como los AD9850, o el AD9833 mucho mejores, pero que complican excesivamente el circuito a realizar. ¿merece la pena instalar estos nuevos dispositivos para las frecuencias en las que voy a trabajar? El barrido podría ser programado y controlado con una fpga?

¿Alguna sugerencia?, espero que si.

Gracias 

Escribo en este foro tras haber creado un tema nuevo q se llama "alternativa icl8038" xq leo el cuadradito rojo q me animaba a crearlo


----------



## ALE777 (Sep 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese es un problema típico del XR2206 (y parece que del ICL8038 también), y se produce cuando está activa la salida rectangular y la senoidal (o triangular) en forma simultánea. No es nignuna oscilación de alta frecuencia, sino es un pulso generado por la conmutación de la onda cuadrada que se acopla si el PCB no está muy bien diseñado, pero aúnque lo esté, se acopla internamente. La única solcuión que encontré es desconectar la carga de la salida rectangular (que es un transistor en colector abierto) de forma tal que no circule corriente de carga por ese transistor. Cuando la vayas a usar, tienes que conectar nuevamente la carga y ya funciona...pero en estas condiciones no se te ocurra usar las otras salidas, por que vas a tener el problema que mencionas. Una revista Elektor de hace muchos años publicó un esquema donde hace un desacople con un FET y ajuste de longitud de las pistas de la plaqueta...pero era un verdadero lío.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola! estuve leyendo todos los comentarios (MUY BUENOS) de este post, y aca dejo un pdf de un generador con XR2206 de la revista ELEKTOR, de Abril de 1985, que creo es el que menciono el "Maestro Jedi" Ezavalla, alli se ve el uso del FET para desacoplar la salida rectangular...

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?778ij4oml6ch85w

Me gusto MUCHO el aporte de "Cacho", es un diseño tan bueno que hasta me da verguenza bajar el circuito, el pcb, y armarlo, pero creo que te sentiras orgulloso de saber que tu diseño ayuda a otros, ese es el espiritu de compartir... (asi lo entiendo)
Con el diseño de Cacho, se pueden alcanzar los 2 Mhz que se habla en la hoja de datos, y en otros circuitos? o es recomendable usar un limite menor? Gracias!!!


Tambien encontre este circuito, un poco (bastante) mas simple...aqui SI voy a encontrar los problemas que se comentan? (acoples, distorsion, etc)?

http://www.electronics-diy.com/function-generator-kit-xr2206.php

Demas esta decir que el aporte de Fogonazo es excelente, como te habran quedado tus dedos, de tanto tipear, y muy completito, hasta con el pcb y todo!!!

A la fecha (23 de septiembre de 2012) pueden encontrar el Integrado ICL8038 en mercadolibre Argentina. Aca les dejo el link, y ahi se muestra el precio ($145) (no lo convierto a dolares porque ni se que cotizacion aplicarle!!!)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-430570466-integrado-icl8038-waveform-generator-generador-de-senales-_JM_

Espero mi pequeño aporte haya servido de ayuda...saludos, y gracias!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 25, 2012)

Gracias por tus palabras y si te gusta mi diseño y te sirve, sentite libre de armarlo Ale.



ALE777 dijo:


> ...se pueden alcanzar los 2 Mhz que se habla en la hoja de datos, y en otros circuitos? o es recomendable usar un limite menor?


Según mi datasheet ese integrado alcanza típicamente 1MHz, no 2. No creo que alcances 2MHz de ninguna manera normal con este bicho.

Si querés darle un rango más grande en mi diseño, fijate de usar los condensadores adecuados y no tenés otra restricción más. Ojo, eso sí, si usás la salida con el operacional tal como está planteada: Fijate que no se te pase del ancho de banda (al 5532 le alcanza, pero cuidado si usás otros más chicos como el 1458, que no llega contento a esa frecuencia) y cuidado con el filtro que hace C20 en la realimentación del primer operacional. Recalculalo porque ese corta en poco menos de 71kHz.

Saludos


----------



## fabrizzio18 (May 23, 2013)

Gente les comento que me puse a armar el generador de funciones de la revista elektor que me parecio muy bueno. Pero tengo un problema, no consigo una llave rotativa de 4 polos 3 circuitos.  Se les ocurre como solucionarlo?
El generador de la revista tiene la llave selectora directamente al PCB 

Gracias


----------



## pablov (Jun 12, 2013)

alguien ha construido el generador de funciones que se posteeo sobre el xr2206 de la revista elektor.yo lo estoy armando pero en vez de xr2206 estoy usando el 2206CP y aguien sabe como reemplazar el selector de 3 pociosiones y 3 circuitos.


----------



## varapalo (Jul 26, 2013)

Para asalk; Cuando lo has comprado ? pregunté por el 8038 la semana pasada en Bilbao, y la dependienta se reia, está DESCATALOGADISIMO. dijo que quizás lo tenía algún distribuidor que le quede alguno perdido en la trastienda, pero a un precio desorbitado. Yo he encontrado uno por casa, que compré en los años 80 (estos montajes que nunca empiezas) y no pagué mas de 500 pts.(hoy en dia unos 3 euros).Algun dia lo montaré (creo). pero si dices que no te  funciona me parece  ó un error de montaje, ó que es más falso (trucho, como dicen ustedes al otro lado del charco) que el pelo de Geogy Dann, porque en su época era un circuito muy bueno y utilizado


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 8, 2013)

Les comento que lo arme, todo con mucha paciencia y proligidad.  Cuando lo conecté note que el trafo estaba muy exigido. Cuando reviso todo me di cuenta de que habia conectado al reves los dos reguladores (es decir estaban en el lugar que debian estar pero girados) :S :S .

Los cambie y solde bien y ahora las tensiones estan bien. Marcan lo que debierian marcar en el circuito de la revista en todos los puntos. 

Pero el generador sigue sin funcionar :S :S


Se les ocurre que puedo haber quemado para  reemplazar ese componente? 

 Voy  a probar simularlo invirtiendo los dos reguladores para ver si descubro que puedo haber quemado


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2013)

fabrizzio18 dijo:


> . . . Se les ocurre que puedo haber quemado para  reemplazar ese componente?
> 
> Voy  a probar simularlo invirtiendo los dos reguladores para ver si descubro que puedo haber quemado




Reemplaza primero el componente activo mas económico, el TL082 y o el unijuntura y prueba nuevamente.


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 8, 2013)

si pasa que es perder 3 horas para ir a comprar a la casa de electronica, probar dos componentes y asi. Por ahi se les ocurria algo mas seguro
igual gracias por el consejo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2013)

fabrizzio18 dijo:


> si pasa que es perder 3 horas para ir a comprar a la casa de electronica, probar dos componentes y asi. Por ahi se les ocurria algo mas seguro
> igual gracias por el consejo



Los simuladores, a veces, hacen *mal* su trabajo con los componentes conectados *"Al Derecho"*, ¿ Que te parece que podrán hacer con los componentes conectados con *"La Polaridad Invertida"* ?


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 9, 2013)

no se me ocorre manera de tratar de ver a priori que elemento se puede haber dañado o donde esta el error. Ni si quiera se, como podrian responder los reguladores conectados al revez :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2013)

Los reguladores suelen ser bastante resistentes a errores de polaridad, te sugiero que pruebes *"Solo"* la fuente y en vacío, sin la otra placa, mide que la polaridad y tensión sean las correctas.
A partir de allí continúas.


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los reguladores suelen ser bastante resistentes a errores de polaridad, te sugiero que pruebes *"Solo"* la fuente y en vacío, sin la otra placa, mide que la polaridad y tensión sean las correctas.
> A partir de allí continúas.



Ya cambie los reguladores y ahora obtengo las tensiones de alimentacion adecuadas. En el generador de la reviste la fuente esta integrada con todo el generador.

El esquema es el que adjunto.

La pregunta del millon es que tensiones habria obtenido en la alimentacion positiva,negativa y neutro cuando los reguladores estaban conectados al revez?. De esa manera puedo seguir los disintintos componentes y analizar que les sucedió para esas tensiones 

Cuando los reguladores estaban mal conectados calentaban demasiados. Ademas el trafo (de 0.5A) estaba en el limite porque si mal no recuerdo la tension de salida de este no llegaba a los 8V (caundo deberia ser de 15 V)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2013)

Puede que ninguna tensión peligrosa halla llegado al resto del circuito.

Comprueba los BD139/140, retira el XR2206 de su zócalo y verifica de tener las tensiones correctas en los lugares correspondientes.


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede que ninguna tensión peligrosa halla llegado al resto del circuito.
> 
> Comprueba los BD139/140, retira el XR2206 de su zócalo y verifica de tener las tensiones correctas en los lugares correspondientes.



Ya he verificado las tensiones que se marcan en el esquema que subi, En generar obtengo todas entre 0.2V y o.8V menos de lo que deberia. Pro eso es debido a que use un transformador de 15+15 en vez de uno 18+18.

Lamentablemente el 2206 no lo puse con socalo, porque debia soldar un pin en ambos lados 


ya probare los bd139. Hasta el finde no creo que pueda tocar nada



Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pablov (Sep 19, 2013)

yo hice ese circuito y aun no lo pruebo pero hice el circuito en una sola caraya que el pdf solo muestra una cara y me doy cuenta que faltan pistas que deberian estar en el pcb pero el pdf no muestra la pistas de arriba alguien puede ayudarme con esto y ademas no encuentro un llave de 4 polos y tres circuito lo que tengo pensado hacer es desarmar dos llaves y contruir una de 4polos y 3 circuutos para solucionar el problema


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Sep 19, 2013)

pablov dijo:


> yo hice ese circuito y aun no lo pruebo pero hice el circuito en una sola caraya que el pdf solo muestra una cara y me doy cuenta que faltan pistas que deberian estar en el pcb pero el pdf no muestra la pistas de arriba alguien puede ayudarme con esto y ademas no encuentro un llave de 4 polos y tres circuito lo que tengo pensado hacer es desarmar dos llaves y contruir una de 4polos y 3 circuutos para solucionar el problema



mira no se que pdf tendras de la revista, pro el que tengo te muestra las dos caras. Es imposible que te funcione el circuito con una sola. La llave la consegui en bs as VANTRONIC


----------



## pablov (Sep 21, 2013)

este es el pdf del generador de señal que estoy haciendo lo hice usando una transparencia pero solo hice el de la parte de abjo donde estan las pistas para que coincidan con los componentes de la pàrte superior



si entu caso lo encontraste pero donde viso solo tienen el selector común y no conocen eso 
y si quiero comprarlo por Internet tengo que comprar 500 unidades como mínimo para que me lo envíen 
asi que tengo desmantelas 2 o 3 de estos interruptores y hacer el que necesita el circuito


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Oct 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede que ninguna tensión peligrosa halla llegado al resto del circuito.
> 
> Comprueba los BD139/140, retira el XR2206 de su zócalo y verifica de tener las tensiones correctas en los lugares correspondientes.




Te cuento que ya cambie los reguladores, y ahora obtengo en los puntos importantes del circuito las tensiones correspondientes (las que marca el esquema de la revista que hay que tener), Pero el generador sigue sin dar señales de vida. :S :S


Tambien probe los reguladores que saqué, y siguen funcionando correctamente. Por lo que decidí montar en la protoboard el circuito de la fuente, pro con los reguladores mal conectados  para ver que tensiones obtenia y asi poder deducir que puedo haber quemado en la placa.


Si no me equivoco, el circuito con los reguladores mal conectados es el que subo en la imagen. Ese es el ciruito que experimenté. En el esquema coloqué los valores de tensión que medí.

El regulador negativo calienta muchisimo, que es lo que observe cuando probé el generador de funciones por primera vez. Lo que me llama la atencion es que el trafo no calienta, y cuando lo probe con el generador y los reguladores mal conectados si calentaba, como si hubiera tenido practicamente un corto.




Espero no haberlos mareado con la explicacion de lo que hicie.

Es posible que haya quemado los operacionales por haberlos alimentados con una sola tension?
Que otra cosa se les ocurre que puedo haber quemado, suponiendo que los valores de tension que obtuve en la proto, fueron los que aplique al generador la primera vez que los conecte



.


----------



## xavirom (Oct 9, 2013)

probá como te dijeron los transistores BD13....., no creo que los operacionales se hallan quemado, podés sacar el XR2206 y armar algo básico en un protoboard para ver si funciona?, lo demás sería sencillo de investigar, pero yo partiría por ahí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

En caso de no poder conseguir los integrados aplicados esta es otra forma de hacer un generador de audio, en este caso con componentes discretos y algo de onda "Vintage"


*Circuito*



*Diseño del impreso*



*Muestras de las formas de onda*







​


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Nov 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias a toodos ya esta funcionando . Era una pequeña parte del circuito que se quedo sin masa


----------



## fabybu (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes.
Estoy armando el generador de Cacho.
Lo hice sobre un protoboard para probar las sensibilidades y rangos de frecuencias que obtengo y así poder ir jugando con los valores.
Cuando llegué a "cosas lindas" me puse a hacer el ajuste de amplitud. En ese punto llego a las fotos que agrego abajo. Cuando quiero ir hasta los 10mV quedan gráficas con mucho ruido y no se si será por el armado sobre el protoboard. 

Ver el archivo adjunto DS0002.BMP

Ver el archivo adjunto DS0003.BMP

Ver el archivo adjunto DS0000.BMP

La senoide de abajo en cada imagen es la que sale de la pata #2 del XR2206 y la superior es la que sale del AO 5532. Saqué 3 capturas para que se entienda lo que veo en el osciloscopio.

Por eso la consulta a cualquiera que lo haya armado para ver si pasaron por lo mismo.

Es terrible el precio que tomó el 2206. Me costó muchísimo conseguirlo y finalmente lo pagué 120 pesos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

Faby dijo:


> . . . Cuando llegué a "cosas lindas" me puse a hacer el ajuste de amplitud. En ese punto llego a las fotos que agrego abajo. Cuando quiero ir hasta los 10mV quedan gráficas con mucho ruido y no se si será por el armado sobre el protoboard.


Es una buena posibilidad.


> La senoide de abajo en cada imagen es la que sale de la pata #2 del XR2206 y la superior es la que sale del AO 5532. Saqué 3 capturas para que se entienda lo que veo en el osciloscopio.


Según las imágenes el XR2206 está funcionando bien, y quién mete ruido el el integrado, revisa por ese lado.


----------



## fabybu (May 8, 2014)

Finalmente pasé a PCB el circuito.
Hice otro PCB para aceitarme un poco con el Altium.

Las paso las fotos de como me quedó el armado.

Por suerte salvo el XR2206, un BNC y la cajita tenía todo así que utilicé varias cosas viejas que tenía en casa.

Tiene dos BNC. Uno es la salida del 5532, la cual puedo aumentar o disminuir variando el potenciómetro de arriba a la izquierda. El otro está directamente conectado a la pata #2 del XR2206 que creo que es la que tiene la menor distorsión y puede servir como parámetro (esta salida tiene una amplitud fija de 2V).

Quedó con muy buen ajuste de frecuencia utilizando un pote logarítmico stéteo (en paralelo él mismo) y el NULLOR de Cacho.

Cuando quiero darle amplitudes pequeñas queda con un poco de ruido. Menos que con el circuito armado sobre el protoboard pero ruido al fin. Tampoco se si es normal pretender una señal de 5mV perfecta. 

Si bien dista bastante de uno comercial es una genial opción para probar filtros, pre y amplis etc.

Gracias por el circuito!!
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2014)

Faby dijo:


> . . . Cuando quiero darle amplitudes pequeñas queda con un poco de ruido. Menos que con el circuito armado sobre el protoboard pero ruido al fin. Tampoco se si es normal pretender una señal de 5mV perfecta.
> 
> Si bien dista bastante de uno comercial es una genial opción para probar filtros, pre y amplis etc.



¿ Que IC de salida estas empleando ?


----------



## fabybu (May 8, 2014)

El IC de salida es el NE5532P.


----------



## juansantos0104 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hola
Buenas noches, soy estudiante de tecnología en electrónica con conocimientos básicos. Les comento, tengo que hacer un pequeño proyecto con el IC XR2206, intento hacer el que viene en el datashep, en concreto este.







Pero mi problema se da en que cuando lo monto y lo pruebo, primero que todo, al accionar el switch la señan no cambia entre seno y triangular (con condensadores 102, 103, 104). Y segundo la señal se satura, me dician que jugará un poco con los filtros pero al probar varios no cambio en nada.
Mi pregunta es si le puedo cambiar algo o si hay algún otro esquemático del que me pueda valer.
Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2018)

Con que tensiones estas alimentando al CI?


----------



## juansantos0104 (Mar 23, 2018)

Entre 9 y 12 voltios

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 23, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Con que tensiones estas alimentando al CI?



Con 9 o 12 voltios he probado con los dos voltajes


----------



## lossless (Oct 29, 2018)

Consulta sobre el tema: los programas generadores de señal cargados en una PC e inyectados DAC mediante, por linea a un amplificador, son confiables?
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

*https://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/icl8/icl8038.pdf*


lossless dijo:


> Consulta sobre el tema: los programas generadores de señal cargados en una PC e inyectados DAC mediante, por linea a un amplificador, son confiables?
> Saludos
> lossless


*Sip, totalmente*

Aquí otro generador de funciones en base al *ICL8038*


----------



## radium98 (Feb 8, 2020)

hola , por favor tal vez soy blind.where es la salida final de este circuito,lf351
0 y 6 o - y 6


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> hola , por favor tal vez soy blind.where es la salida final de este circuito,lf351
> 0 y 6 o - y 6


Parece ser la pata 14


----------



## radium98 (Feb 8, 2020)

sí, lo sé en el pin 14 

lo que no sé el 0v o el gnd


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2020)

Hola a todos , lo pino 17 de la tarjeta  es 1/2 de VE ( "R9"/"R10") y masa o tierra de la salida pino 14 porque lo capacitor electrolictico "C7" es un corto circuito para sinales AC.
La salida 14 cuando referenziada a lo pino 18 (-VE) esa apresenta un offset de +1/2 VE.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> sí, lo sé en el pin 14
> 
> lo que no sé el 0v o el gnd



Salida entre el Pin Nº14 y el Pin Nº15 o 17 que es 0V o el punto medio de la alimentación simétrica(+, 0, -) que lleva el generador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2020)

Esa configuración particular se realizó para lograr excursiones de señal positivas y negativas respecto de GND con una fuente de alimentación simple, el ICL8038 (Trabaja con alimentación simple)
VR4 ajuste el Offset de la señal de salida


----------



## radium98 (Feb 16, 2020)

hola, no entiendo lo que está mal . La segunda imagen es lo que hice.i han cambiado 3 lf351 y tl071,i no tienen salida. Pero puedo aquí el oscilador en el pin 2 . Cualquier ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> hola, no entiendo lo que está mal . La segunda imagen es lo que hice.i han cambiado 3 lf351 y tl071,i no tienen salida. Pero puedo aquí el oscilador en el pin 2 . Cualquier ayuda


Miraste si tienes las tensiones de alimentación correctas de alimentación en los pines correctos de los IC´s ?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 16, 2020)

Hasta en los simuladores funciona



Algo en el armado físico o en la medición en si debe estar mal.

La medición se hace entre el pin de 0V y la salida del OAmp.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 19, 2020)

El sonido está asfixiado. LF351

¿debo poner el voltio cero, de la fuente de alimentación simétrica?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 19, 2020)

0V = GND del esquema/circuito y se usa para que la salida sea *simétrica *respecto a dicha referencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

En ese circuito hay que tener *precaución *con el ICL8038 que trabaja con fuente *simple *hay que ver como acoplarlo con el operacional en continua  

Yo comenzaría sin colocar el amplificador operacional y vería si oscila el ICL8038.

Si funciona OK colocaría el operacional.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2020)

Por lo que yo le entiendo, el problema se le plantea con la salida del operacional, la entrada la tiene "bien" pero el operacional le atenúa toda la señal  por eso pregunta el tema de los 0V de la alimentación y la conexiones a la salida.

El 8038 está trabajando con los 18V(9+9) así como el operacional como buffer y se hace una referencia a la "mitad" de esta tensión de alimentación mediante un divisor resistivo(R9,R10) para lograr una señal "simétrica" respecto a esta referencia.

Para mi el operacional está bien "acoplado" ya que mediante VR4 se conecta la señal de entrada proveniente del 8038 a la referencia de la entrada no inversora del operacional con la "masa virtual, 0V" hecha por el divisor R9/R10.



Tal vez hay algún "pequeño gran detalle" que se me escapa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

Justamente estaba "Levantando ese mismo pedazo de circuito" para que hablemos todos sobre el mismo tema.  







*@Radium98 *¿ Tienes osciloscopio ?
Si NO tiene, mide desconectando VR4 de SW2 la tensión sobre la pata 3 del IC 2 y sobre la pata 6


----------



## radium98 (Feb 21, 2020)

gracias de nuevo.
este esquema es el mismo que un artículo de frensh que lo describen .yes icl oscilar ,i eliminado vr4 ,voltaje en 2 lf351 están bien, pero al conectar el altavoz en la salida, tengo un jamón mmmmm y el ic lf351 comenzar a calentar . Yo uso +- 8v así que tengo 16v entre el pin 4 y 7 .i voy a tratar de subir un video más tarde 
Gracias.
no puedo encontrar el medidor THD en bibililographia


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> gracias de nuevo.
> este esquema es el mismo que un artículo de frensh que lo describen .yes icl oscilar ,i eliminado vr4 ,voltaje en 2 lf351 están bien, pero al conectar el altavoz en la salida, tengo un jamón mmmmm y el ic lf351 comenzar a calentar . Yo uso +- 8v así que tengo 16v entre el pin 4 y 7 .i voy a tratar de subir un video más tarde
> Gracias.
> no puedo encontrar el medidor THD en bibililographia


*NO *puedes conectar un parlante al integrado IC IF351, *NO *sirve para alimentar un parlante.

Ese IC entrega *SOLO SEÑAL* que debe ser amplificada por una etapa amplificadora de potencia para accionar un parlante.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 21, 2020)

Flash es un altavoz de PC que tienen un preamplificador .look i sintonizado con medidor de frecuencia a cerca de 1 khz tono y puedo escuchar claramente a los altavoces de PC externos, que antes de la lf351 ,después de la lf351 tengo un mm mm hamm


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2020)

Mide con un multímetro las tensiones entre los puntos rojos( debería ser próximos a los 4Vdc en este punto )  y verdes e informarlos, desconectando la entrada de señal de VR4.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Flash es un altavoz de PC que tienen un preamplificador .look i sintonizado con medidor de frecuencia a cerca de 1 khz tono y puedo escuchar claramente a los altavoces de PC externos, que antes de la lf351 ,después de la lf351 tengo un mm mm hamm


Si *NO *conectas nada a la salida del IC2, ¿ Este continúa calentando ?  

¿ Realizaste esta comprobación ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . .*@Radium98 *¿ Tienes osciloscopio ?
> Si NO tiene, mide desconectando VR4 de SW2 la tensión sobre la pata 3 del IC 2 y sobre la pata 6



*Flash = Fogonazo*


----------



## radium98 (Feb 22, 2020)

no, no calienta
puede publicar el medidor THD .


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> no, no calienta



Realiza la comprobación que te indiqué, puede que el inconveniente se encuentre en los parlantes y no en el oscilador 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . . *@Radium98 *¿ Tienes osciloscopio ?
> Si NO tiene, mide desconectando VR4 de SW2 la tensión sobre la pata 3 del IC 2 y sobre la pata 6





> puede publicar el medidor THD .



Termina con un tema antes de comenzar otro


----------

